#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-26
<White_Light> has anyone actually managed to get kdump to work on 16.04?
<White_Light> it seems to be horribly broken, along with kexec
<william_8086xi> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz (2.88GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.4 GiB Free) Swap: 7.7 GiB Total (7.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 51.6 GB / 490.1 GB (438.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Proce
<william_8086xi> ssor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 23h 46m 15s
<jacky__> hello all
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<mate|47446> .
<Akuli> ..
<jack_> hi if theres any one familiar with python for some reason there is no tkinter there is Easytkinter are they the same?
<mate|93295> i have a problem booting from a usb
<jack_> what software did you use
<mate|93295> software?
<jack_> sorry lol program
<mate|93295> i boot from a hp startup
<jack_> what you use to put mate on the USB?
<mate|93295> windows 10
<mate|93295> for install
<jack_> ok i see your problem xD
<mate|93295> uhm /: what is it
<jack_> go download a program called unetbootin
<jack_> its an easy program that will put it on the usb for you
<jack_> you cant just put the ISO file on the usb it wont work
<jack_> knowing windows your going to also have to go into your BIOS and turn off secure boot
<jack_> might have to also put it in legacy mode
<mate|93295> ok i will see
<jack_> after you got all that sorted out you'll need to go yo your boot options  and change your usb to the first one or just pick it
<jack_> on mine i click F12 and just pick it im not sure I have never used an HP
<jack_> not sure about on an HP*
<mate|93295> on hp is esc
<jack_> do you want to dual boot or get ride of windows?
<mate|93295> i want to change the windows to the disk
<mate|93295> and do dual boot with the usb
<jack_> so you want to dual boot?
<mate|93295> in the usb yes
<jack_> im slightly  confused
<jack_> you want to run mate off the USB not install it to your hard drive?
<mate|93295> yes
<jack_> when you install mate to usb when you click esc it will pull up unetbootin it will ask you if you want to try mate
<jack_> do that option
<mate|93295> i install the mate by mistake in the disk
<jack_> what?
<Akuli> when installing it should warn you about deleting everything on the disk if you're going to do that
<jack_> you can cancel  the installation as long as you did not format the partitions  its fine
<mate|93295> uhm ok
<mate|93295> that was the problem
<Akuli> mate|93295, have you installed it already?
<Akuli> have you went past this step? http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/3-fixedbyvonnie-ubuntu-virtualbox-erase-disk-and-install-ubuntu.png
<jack_> sorry read Akuli and thought it was you my bad
<Akuli> no problem :)
<mate|93295> i erase the disk
<Akuli> why did you do that? :)
<mate|93295> idk :/
<Akuli> i think the installer should say "this will delete everything" instead of "this will delete any files"
<jack_> did you install alongside or just install ubuntu mate?
<mate|93295> ffs :)
<Akuli> jack_, the "erase disk and install ubuntu" option
<Akuli> mate|93295, if you want windows now you need to install it yourself
<mate|93295> i will install know i will be back
<Akuli> usually there's some kind of recovery thing you can use
<jack_> Akuli
<Akuli> yes?
<jack_> i want to install the driver for invidia drivers that are not open source
<mate|93295> what kind of recovery
<jack_> when i did that on regular  ubuntu it gave me black screen after reboot
<Akuli> mate|93295, i think hp does it so that you go to their website and enter your windows product key from a sticker in the bottom of the laptop, i don't remember
<beenum> Hi guys, I have a question regarding ubuntu mate(raspberry pi) kernel compilation. I want to add seccomp and apparmor modules and compile it again. Should I follow the guidelines provided for raspbian?
<Akuli> jack_, why not to just use the driver manager thingy that ubuntu comes with?
<Akuli> it's a tab in a thingy called software and updates if i remember that correctly
<jack_> i did that on regular ubuntu and gave me black screen xD
<Akuli> beenum, ubuntu and raspbian are both based on debian, so i don't see any reason why they wouldn't work
<jack_> i Know how to fix it to keep it from doing a black screen I just wanted to know so i would do it before i try to install it and i dont want to do it if i dont have to
<jack_> on ubuntu I had to quite splash and a few other things
<Akuli> jack_, are you trying to download a driver from a website yourself?
<jack_> nope
<jack_> from software manager
<Akuli> why not driver manager?
<Akuli> is there nothing there?
<jack_> thats what i meant
<beenum> Akuli! Exactly, there shouldn't be any problem but when I try to compile the custom one, it fails. I'm using the config file from ubuntu mate I'm using. When I try to compile, it says "restarting config..." and asks me to select everything manually
<Akuli> oh ok :)
<Akuli> hmm :(
<Akuli> beenum, i've never had a raspberry pi so i don't know how to help
<jack_> you sure theres no corrupt files?
<beenum> Akuli, It's okay, Is there any place you can recommend for help?
<Akuli> beenum, you can just wait here, maybe someone else knows :)
<Akuli> jack_, corrupt files?
<beenum> Okay :)
<jack_> hold on
<Casimiro> my pc continue doesn't booting from the usb
<Slown> Hello guys
<Slown> happy to be there with you tonight
<Slown> anyone there to make some jokes ?
<Slown> seriously guys I'm hesitating between gnome 3 and mate
<Slown> why I should get ubuntu mate ?
<Casimiro> my pc continue doesn't booting from the usb
<jack_> h,,
<jack_> hm
<jack_> did yyou just put the iso on the thumb drive?
<jack_> or did you use a program
<jack_> and slown it depends on what you want
<Casimiro> i use the unetbootin like u said
<jack_> you check secure boot?
<jack_> and see if theres a legacy mode option?
<Slown> what I want is the best desktop
<Slown> why do you choose to create a fork of gnome 2
<Slown> instead of using gnome 3 ?
<Slown> that's the question my friend
<jack_> i didn't xD
<jack_> i did not make mate
<Slown> but you use it
<Slown> so answer the question
<Casimiro> yes is a legacy mode
<Casimiro> and is active
<jack_> hmm
<jack_> hold on slown
<Slown> I'm waiting
<Slown> guys here, don't be shy
<jack_> did you turn off secure boot
<Slown> give us your answers please
<Casimiro> no
<jack_> you have to turn it off
<jack_> and slown do you really like gnome 3 that much xD
<Slown> you're a funny guy my friend
<jack_> i try xP
<Akuli> Slown, one reason why i prefer mate over gnome 3 is the panels
<Akuli> i can organize the panels in any way i want easily
<Slown> Akuli, you're the guy
<Slown> how are you buddy ?
<Akuli> the guy?
<Akuli> im fine :)
<Slown> yeah the guy for this kind of situation
<Slown> don't be jealous jack_ I like you too
<Slown> :p
<Akuli> like if you're a windows fan you can just have one panel at the bottom and a windows-start-menu-style menu
<jack_> i don't get jealous  XD
<Slown> did you try gnome 3 Akuli ?
<Akuli> i tried it once
<jack_> and he will never go back xP
<Akuli> things just weren't where i expected them to be
<Slown> did you use gnome 2 before ?
<Akuli> yes, mate is basically gnome 2
<Slown> totally
<Akuli> i think i managed to launch applications in gnome 3, but that's about it :)
<Slown> and why you didn't choose xfce over mate ?
<Akuli> i've used it also, mostly because mate comes with my favorite theme by default :)
<jack_> with Mate you can use Matetweak and change the panels to a few different things
<Slown> which theme ?
<Akuli> black-mate
<Slown> this guy is a hacker my friends
<Slown> the fbi is watching you
<Slown> be careful
<jack_> who?
<Slown> Akuli
<Slown> don't be scared jack_
<Slown> I know you're a good boy
<jack_> you know noshing xD
<Akuli> heh :)
<Slown> so to be clear, mate is based on gtk 3 or 2 ?
<jack_> Akuli when you dual boot with a another Linux with mate does it partition every thing well or would it be batter to do it my self?
<Akuli> Slown, based on gtk 2 and gnome 2, currently the theme is porting it to gtk 3
<Akuli> team, not theme
<Akuli> jack_, the default partitioning is fine
<jack_> alright thanks
<Casimiro> jack_:  with the legacy mode active my computer doesn't boot
<jack_> hmm thats odd
<jack_> man ive never used an HP I built mine
<Slown> the favorite icon themes on mate ?
<jack_> what mother board you have in there if you know?
<Akuli> Slown, i just use the default one
<Slown> the green ones ?
<Slown> Omg
<Akuli> i think you're talking about ubuntu mate's weird default
<Akuli> the blackmate theme switches the icon theme to mate's default icon theme
<jack_> Akuli you know how long the developers plan on supporting mate?
<Slown> supporting mate ?
<Slown> what are you talking about ?
<Akuli> jack_, now mate is mostly ported to gtk 3, so it should be usable for many more years
<Akuli> usable as in everything works great
<Slown> the new version of mate Akuli ?
<Casimiro> jack_:  no idk the motherboard model
<Slown> It will be included on ubuntu mate 16.04 or not ?
<jack_> alright hold on
<jack_> try it with out legacy mode then come tell me what happens
<Akuli> Slown, ubuntu mate 16.04 is released already, i'm not sure what it has because i'm not running ubuntu mate 16.04
<jack_> https://neosmart.net/wiki/enable-legacy-boot-mode/
<jack_> thats for you Casimiro_:
<Casimiro> jack_: the legacy mode is active
<jack_> did you try and turn it off and see if it worked with out
<Casimiro> he don't work with the legacy mode disable
<jack_> hmm
<jack_> read what that stuff from the url and see if it helps
<jack_> does it say ASUS when you go into your BIOS?
<jack_> top left
<jack_> i have to go work out before it gets any latter ill be back in a bit if you have not figured it out by then ill be back on here to help you more Casimiro_:
<jack_> later*
<jack_> that url should help though
<ozgur> hi guys
<jack_> you there Casimiro_,
<jack_> when you encrypt  your home file from the mate installation  does it encrypt your swap automatically as well?
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't believe so
<jack_> it does ran sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap says all ready encrypted very nice xD
<TIBUM> I installed Kodi XBMC on my ubuntu mate, but i cant find it :/
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-27
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd be interested how well hibernate works if that is the case.
<mate|19779> hi
<mate|19779> I am new to ubuntu mate it looks good
<mate|19779> i am thinking of moving to Linux based OS from Windows
<mate|19779> I am an IT Pro
<randall> cool
<mate|19779> coming from Microsoft based background but moving into Cisco networking
<mate|19779> I need a divorce from Microsoft
<randall> micrisift joined the linux foundation you know
<mate|19779> good for them....lol
<randall> *microsoft
<mate|19779> the whole cortana thing freaks me out lol
<mate|19779> i need to at least adopt Ubuntu for my personal computing
<mate|19779> may be run a VM windows machine for work
<randall> could work
<randall> I got amazon's "cortana" on my tablet now
<jack_> its not as hard as people make it out to be
<randall> I adopted linux for pure financial reasons, I was running 32 bit vista on a 64 bit machine and couldn't afford an os upgrade, but 64 bit mint 12 was free,so.....
<jack_> lol agreed
<jack_> windows is not worth the cost in my opinion
<jack_> it gets viruses and melware to easy but you pay for and in linux its free and your more then likely not going to get a virus or melware
<randall> linux malware is something you gotta be teatering on the edge of real smart and real stupid to get infected
<randall> and prety much all the linux malwares get neutered on the next kernel update
<jack_> can you tell how i turn the barking off xD
<jack_> i have never seen a Linux distro do that
<randall> go into ther pauv and mute system sounds
<jack_> thanks
<randall> yep
<jack_> I thought is was kind of funny -\]\\\\\\\\\\\]\\
<jack_> ]]]]\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<randall> you ok man?
<jack_> some thing got stuck in my keyboard xD
<randall> lawl
<jack_> does ps4 controller work on mate?
<randall> I believe so, you may need a special driver like xboxdrv for the 360 game pad
<randall> no wait, ps4 is bluetooth,, it might just work out of the box
<jack_> can i use usb to hook in my desktop does not have blue tooth
<randall> give it a try
<randall> but bluetooth dongles are generally cheaper than wifi dongles these days
<randall> and bluetooth headphones...this pair are not only the best quality sounding headphones I ever had,, but there's no wires for the cat to bite in half to boot
<jack_> lol
<randall> if it's not to big a shock to the old wallet, the commercial for the new beats bluetooth headphones touts 40 hours listening time
<jack_> never used beats before
<randall> same
<jack_> should games that work for regular Ubuntu work on mate?
<jack_> from steam
<randall> yes, steam games with linux support just work,, steam takes care of the dirty work
<jack_> that is awesome
<jack_> you play any games?
<jack_> from steam that are on-line?
<randall> no actual good online games for linux on steam sadly
<randall> I play sso in wine though
<randall> ddo
<jack_> you should check out Insurgency if you like FPS
<jack_> its on steam for 2$
<randall> not a big online fps fan, or moba, or anything pvp, guess I'm just not that competitive
<jack_> I wish they would do it for fall out 4 and skyrim xD
<randall> yeah, the good folks at bethesda used dx10 for fallout 4 and skyrim se
<randall> wine only supports dx9
<jack_> I know x(
<jack_> and they did not port it to linux on steam
<randall> zenemax as a whole has taken so many huge dumps pn the linux community that we may never get that smell out of the fabrics
<jack_> most not think theres enough money to be made to be worth the time
<jack_> zenemax?
<randall> every id game either has been ported to linux, or could be,, and zenemax made all that just "go away"
<randall> zenemax is the parent company of bethesda and id
<randall> even their dos based games pre-morrowind could effortlessly be given a dosbox wrapper and released to us penguins, but they haven't
<randall> doom 1,2,3 all are all not only possible in linux but already done, by someone else, but not officially from zenemax/bethesda/ud
<randall> doom 2016 is already in vulcan, before that was opengl
<jack_> the new doom made by them was made in linux i think
<randall> not publicly available in linux though
<jack_> what xD
<randall> I firmly believe had ID still been independant, all things doom would be available as linux ports
<randall> zenemax by virtue of action has pretty much given the finger to linux
<az> hello, I do not see partitions in my sidepanel any more in file browser
<randall> are they mounted?
<jack_> they make the game in linux and don't let people on linux play it garbage
<az> I do not recall doing any change to settings. randall they are not mounted but they were showing before so I can mount them easily
<randall> youd'd be suprised what's made in linux and only released in windows
<jack_> hmm
<randall> brb
<jack_> you have gparted?
<jack_> so we can tell if there mounted or not
<az> jack_, they are not mounted I'm sure, they do not get mounted tell I request it
<jack_> just making sure
<az> I have gparted it's opening now
<jack_> you sure you didnt run a bad command and repartition them by mistake?
<az> I hope so
<az> they are there
<jack_> but there no in devices
<jack_> not
<jack_> try rebooting
<jack_> see if that fixes it
<az> well, one reason to get linux is not to reboot. I do not think this will fix it
<az> I did reboot this morning
<jack_> where they there before you did reboot?
<randall> true, the only reason a linux machine should ever have to reboot would be a kernel update
<randall> I went nearly a month once
<az> jack_, no
<jack_> I dont like leaving my computer on that can cause ram bleeding or is that6 just windows thing
<randall> just windows
<jack_> dude thanks for telling me that
<az> in linux if there is a problem you can get to the source of it. because it's not a trade secret. thus debugging issues and getting to the source of the problem should be welcomed
<jack_> i really dont know why it will not show his partitions in the file browser
<Artemis3> randall, in any case skyrim runs just fine with wine
<randall> Artemis3, vanilla skyrim does
<jack_> can you mod it?
<jack_> and it still run
<randall> jack_, if you mod skyrim in wine you're playing russian roulette, there's no boos or loot
<randall> boss
<jack_> damn
<jack_> why x(
<jack_> its one of the best parts of skyrim
<randall> boss used to work, but became defunct, loot never worked
<randall> and besides the workshop, to my knowklege there are no functioning mod organizors
<randall> O'm sure Artemis3 could correct me if I'm mistaken
<randall> I'm not certian if you can alt-tab out if you use a virtual desktop, never occurred to me to test it
<randall> tbh if I had a console that played skyrim I'd be doing that instead of compromising in wine
<jack_> i have windows on another SSD
<jack_> just paranoid  its infected with melware that the anti virus cant find
<jack_> cuss it ran fine on the net when i first built my desk top now it is strangely slow
<randall> well, normally I'd duggrsy clamav, but how to get it to scan a different drive? that kind of console sorcery is beyond my understanding
<randall> *suggest
<jack_> you have to have it dual booted with windows
<jack_> I dont think you can scan another drive
<jack_> clam AV open source?
<jack_> i may be wrong about the dual boot thing i just dont see why you cant cuss you can get to your windows files when dual booted
<randall> clam av is opensource, it's to my knowlege the only antivirus available in linux
<az> randall, the only open source antivirus available for linux maybe, but not there are multiple commercial options too
<randall> az, he said he's tooparanoid to boot into his windows drive,, so linux av would be the only option
<az> I do not know if I got you clearly but what I meant to say is that there are commercial antivirus applications for linux
<odroid> I've installed odoo ver 10 on odroid c2 running mate 16.04.  How do I find the physical path to the webserver that odoo is using?
<odroid> Wanting to use the webserver for sites in addition to odoo.
<odroid> To access the odoo server, I enter localhost:8069 in the address bar of my browser
<redmatria> Hi
<redmatria> "The solution (so they say) is to set the monitor brightness level to 100% thus preventing any possible screen flicker from the DC modulation and instead adjust the brightness and contrast levels in your GPU settings."
<redmatria> Do you know how to adjust this using Ubuntu MATE?
<stickybranches> Hello! :D
<stickybranches> I'd just like to say, I've been rocking Ubuntu 16.04 LTS for a while (old Arch user) and it has been a joyful experience! Thank you Martin Wimpress and his crew! Also thank you Canonical! :D
<redmatria> www.testufo.com/blurtrail#foreground=FFFFFF&background=000000&thickness=1&height=480&ppf=64&separation=1000
<redmatria> Do you see multiple lines here?
<mate|10185> Hi
<mate|10185> thanks for the community for such a great distro
<mate|10185> im using ubuntu mate 16.04
<mate|10185> can i upgrade mate to 1.16 version
<mate|10185> currently battery backup is great. Will upgrading mate cause any issues
<mate|10185> ?/
<mate|10185> Sorry for asking such questions
<mate|10185> But I am looking for stability
<mate|10185> I saw that some bugs were ironed out in 1.16, thats the reason i'm askng
<mate|10185> wow thanks!
<redmatria> I am also looking for a new monitor that is very easy on my eyes.
<redmatria> My current one bugs my eyes. Apparently a low haze or glossy screen can reduce eye strain.
 * randall suggests redshift
<redmatria> Funnily I use Ubuntu MATE and am quite a heavy mate drinker, probably like most of our best coders.
<redmatria> I'm looking for a GLOSSY monitor. Why are these so rare nowadays?
<redmatria> I found this thread on glossy screens. https://hardforum.com/threads/the-new-glossy-ah-ips-dell-s2415h.1836144/
<redmatria> I had a glossy NEC screen years back. It was beautiful.
<kiwi_> hi... i just installed the mate desktop packages on ubuntu 16.04. But the display manager (login) shows no option for choosing a MATE seesion. any ideas?
<javier_> Hola
<javier_> Necesito ayuda. no encuentro la aplicación escritor de discos
<ouroumov> !es | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<javier_> gracias
<sudosundu> Hello!
<sudosundu> Will ubuntu mate 16.04 get mate 1.16
<sudosundu> I mean like 1.14 upgrade?
<Akuli> i have no idea. do you need mate 1.16?
<sudosundu> yes
<mate|91613> Anyone else having problems getting Virtualbox to work?
<nomic> y doesn't it work
<nomic> does it not work with a specific iso
<nomic> virtualbox works
<Akuli> mate|91613, what do you want to run in virtualbox and how are you trying to do that?
<mate|91613> Ubuntu Mate 16.10 ... I run "apt-get install virtualbox" ... and there is error:  modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> virtualbox does all kinds of weird stuff when you install it, you could try qemu instead but i have no experience with it
<nomic> use synaptic to install virtualbox
<nomic> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nomic> then search for virtualbox
<nomic> app is 'virtualbox-ose'
<nomic>  .. install
<nomic> virtualbox works
<Akuli> nomic, he quit already and synaptic wouldn't make a difference at all
<odroid> nick
<ubuntu-mate_> Just checking if this is working. MAC PPC G5 live CD running. Anyone confirm reading this?
<ubuntu-mate_> Seems stable to me. I guess I'll go ahead with the install. Thought I would see if there were any other PPC users
<jack> is there a way to set your background to change pictures like in windows
<jack> i don't remember what you call it xD
<merlin_> hello
<jack> whats up
<merlin_> i have a little problem
<jack> tell me about it
<jack> I may be of some assistance
<merlin_> i have a bluetooth icon behind my wlan on my PC but i dont have a bluetooth-card
<jack> so is saying you have blue tooth on?
<merlin_> with out bluetooth support
<jack> hmm
<jack> so you want that blue tooth mark to go away correct?
<merlin_> i can exit it but after restart it comes agian
<merlin_> yes
<jack> could try restarting Xorg might fix it
<jack> you mess with any files as root?
<jack> sudo is root if you dont know that
<merlin_> i have just new installed for 10 min
<jack> o ok
<jack> just asking man xD
<jack> or girl idk
<jack> hold on a sec
<merlin_> ok
<jack> still there
<merlin_> yes
<jack> try this
<jack> sudo service lightdm restart and see if that fixes it
<jack> dont freak out its going to make your screen go black for a sec xD
<jack> and if your doing any thing save it first
<Akuli> if he wants to get rid of that icon he could just remove blueman...
<jack> true
<jack> first thing i thought to try man
<jack> what i i use to do on regular ubuntu when some thing on the GUI messed up
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate_, yes, we see it. i have an imac g3 :)
<Akuli> 256mb of ram, so i wouldn't be able to run 16.04 with a gui on it :)
<merlin_> back here agian the some fucking problem
<jack> tell him how to take off blueman
<Akuli> merlin_, sudo apt-get remove blueman
<Akuli> that should be all it takes to get rid of the bluetooth icon :)
<merlin_> ok i restart and then come back
<Akuli> does it need a reboot? maybe it does
<jack> hey Akuli do you know how to set up the back round where it loops through a few different pictures
<jack> or can mate not do that
<jack> and it happens every time he reboots
<Akuli> one way is to just write a shell script that sets it every 30 minutes or whatever
<Akuli> oh
<jack> it work
<Akuli> if that's what he wants he can just make a script and add it in the autostart application thing
<Akuli> like a script that chooses a random file
<jack> what who wants
<jack> merlin?
<merlin_> its dont come back the service are removed?
<Akuli> <jack> hey Akuli do you know how to set up the back round where it loops through a few different pictures
<Akuli> merlin_, should be
<merlin_> my ubuntu-mate start slowly is this normal
<Akuli> jack, i would do this http://dpaste.com/15PSD8H
<Akuli> merlin_, how slowly?
<Akuli> 14.04 might be faster because it uses upstart instead of systemd
<merlin_> first grapfic fail than black screen than grey screnn then logon screen
<merlin_> i have a hdd
<merlin_> no sdd
<Akuli> which of those steps is slow?
<merlin_> black screen
<Akuli> how many seconds is the gray screen there? like roughly
<Akuli> 5 or 20 or 60
<merlin_> 5 grey 20 black grapic fail 10
<merlin_> i have a gtx 960
<jack> what driver do you have installed?
<Akuli> do you have a menu that allows you to choose an operating system when you start?
<merlin_> yyour means grub no i have only installed ubuntu-m and it makes diffrent i use nivida driver, with x.org is the same problem
<Akuli> yes, i mean grub. does it display a menu?
<merlin_> no
<Akuli> ok
<merlin_> no memory test nothing
<jack> has it done this sense you installed?
<merlin_> I have the system with the automatic wizard, as the partitioning takes over, offline, the image got and updates and made so
<jack> hmm
<merlin_> 16.04 LTS with Kernel 4.4.0-57-generic the x64 with mate 1.12.1 desktop 8 GB RAM AMD-FX 6300 and NVIDIA GTX 960
<merlin_> Toshiba Hard Drive, Gigabyte Mainborad,
<jack> SSD?
<merlin_> no HDD#
<merlin_> old school mechanical Hard Drive SATA 3 1 TB
<merlin_> I knows the sdds are much faster
<merlin_> but much expensiver
<jack> I have two xD
<jack> and they are
<merlin_> i was a windows nerd
<jack> never really had windows to use it
<jack> when i did i took it off the lap top i got cuss it was slow af
<merlin_> Windows are better for players
<merlin_> but i dont play anymore
<jack> players?
<jack> video games
<merlin_> yes
<merlin_> i support more games than linux
<merlin_> i have stop playing video games
<jack> thats only true cuss they only make them for windows I think Linux would play the games batter if they made them for linux
<jack> and why?
<merlin_> i have seen in linux the future of personal computing in a few years and i dont have the money all 3 years a new windows to buy, and i hate spying me
<merlin_> Windows deaing slowly
<merlin_> my englisch is not really the best only school englisch
<Akuli> that's fine, nobody cares about english skills in irc :)
<Akuli> if people understand each other that's enough
<merlin_> the best ceo of mircrosoft was Bill Gates and then the company goes down
<merlin_> why it doesnt give notepad ++
<Akuli> ubuntu?
<Akuli> there's plenty of great alternatives to notepad++, but if you really want notepad++ you can run it under wine
<sudosundu> HI! I am facing a weird issue in u-mate 16.04 with mate 1.12
<Akuli> tell us
<merlin_> what is so a alternativ
<Akuli> merlin_, geany is probably closest to it, sudo apt-get install geany
<merlin_> funny i used geany under windows to programm mini programmes
<Akuli> then you know how to use it already :)
<sudosundu> if i have opened a pdf file and home folder. I minimized the pdf. Then I just tried to increase the folder size 'decrease the view size" but i could see the pdf's menu getting change
<merlin_> but my programming skills are really bad hello world and noting more its really compleced in c++
<Akuli> i think c++ sucks
<Akuli> python is fun
<sudosundu> to be precise, eventhough the pdf is minimized, when i work with some other window, that windows tool bar seems to act like it is not present
<Akuli> merlin_, a python tutorial i have written https://github.com/Akuli/python-tutorial#python-programming-tutorial
<sudosundu> help please!
<edu> hola
<Akuli> sudosundu, i don't really see how that's a problem
<Akuli> the pdf application is still usable, isn't it?
<sudosundu> im sorry for bad english
<Akuli> your english is fine :)
<sudosundu> I have opened control center and a pdf. Then i minimized the control center. Then if i click somewhere in pdf, i'm opening something from control center
<Akuli> oh i see
<sudosundu> It is like i'm interacting with control center. but I have already minized it
<sudosundu> minimized*
<Akuli> can you shoot a short video clip of doing that?
<Akuli> kazam is an easy program for doing that
<sudosundu> But it is not happening everytime
<Akuli> how many out of 10 times?
<sudosundu> So, i guess I would not be able to do that
<sudosundu> 2/10
<Akuli> you can do that, it will take about five shots
<Akuli> kind of a pain though...
<Akuli> your issue does indeed sound very weird, i don't really know how to help with that
<sudosundu> Hmm! But it is disturbing my work with libre office!
<sudosundu> ok I'll try to capture and come back here
<Akuli> if you can't capture a video of it people may have hard time believing you
<sudosundu> ok i got it
<sudosundu> thanks!
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i don't like too much the default grub theme in ubuntyu mate. I'd like like to leave as a regular grub menu. I've tried to do so looking for info in google with no success
<bottle-pop> anyone out there?
<bottle-pop> I have a sound issue on a MAC PPC G5
<bottle-pop> running the latest ubuntu mate
<bottle-pop> the issue is no sound heh
<bottle-pop> otherwise this old dog is kicking again
<bottle-pop> and rather nicely
<bottle-pop> well. I'll leave this running in case someone comes in and cares to help me
<bottle-pop> *hopeful*
<bottle-pop> heh
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-28
<jack> hey can you use wine with steam games?
<Artemis3> jack, yes but, windows steam.
<jack> windows steam?
<Artemis3> wine steam.exe etc.
<Artemis3> im actually playing a game in wine that is also in steam, but don't bother launching it from steam because of that xD
<Artemis3> tho i never tried messing with the launch command
<Artemis3> ah well
<jack> do online features still work?
<jack> i have never used wine before
<Artemis3> wine depends on game
<Artemis3> which game it is?
<jack> serious sam classic one and two
<jack> there kind of old
<jack> like 2003 around there
<Artemis3> 1 is gold and 2 is platinum, should run fine
<jack> I looked in the ubuntu software store i dont see some thing just called wine
<Artemis3> for wine compatibility check https://appdb.winehq.org/
<jack> wine tricks and play on linux?
<Artemis3> playonlinux is wine with a frontend for easy use
<Artemis3> install that if you want
<jack> alright so i dont need winetricks?
<Artemis3> probably not with playonlinux
<Artemis3> i use it because i don't use that frontend
<Artemis3> in any case the one bundled in the software center would be too old anyway
<jack> so dont get the play on Linux from the software center?
<Artemis3> jack, try it.
<jack> I will latter have to download them from steam
<jack> thanks for your help later*
<tyler> Hello
<sairam> hi
<nikunj_> I am a linux newbie. I want to prepare my linux for coding. What do i do first
<Akuli> nikunj_, which programming language do you want to write?
<Akuli> or are you just getting started with this idea of writing your own programs? :)
<nikunj_> I'm acquainted with C, C++, SQL and would start with python this semester
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> obviously the first thing to get is an editor
<nikunj_> Yea, which one do you suggest?
<Akuli> you will probably like geany if you like notepad++
<Akuli> i would start with that
<nikunj_> Geany, ok
<Akuli> of course, your choice of editor is a very personal thing and geany is definitely not the only right choice :)
<nikunj_> Anything to start with Akuli, right
<nikunj_> ?
<Akuli> then you also need python, you already have it installed, just run python3 on the terminal
<nikunj_> Ahh, okay
<nikunj_> SQL needs a server
<Akuli> i have no experience with it yet
<nikunj_> Okay!
<nikunj_> Anything else i should do for the same, Akuli
<nikunj_> ?
<Akuli> now if you're using geany with python you'll first feel like it's kind of weird, but you just need to change some settings and its great https://github.com/Akuli/python-tutorial/blob/master/editor-setup.md
<nikunj_> Oh well let me save this link for later purposes
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> that's a part of my python tutorial, feel free to read the rest if you like it :)
<nikunj_> Thank you so much
<Akuli> after setting up the editor you should be ready to go :) you can just write a python program in geany and run that with f5
<nikunj_> ok
<nikunj_> Thanx for your help
<Akuli> no problem :)
<ubuntu-mate> hay
<ubuntu-mate>  hi
<ubuntu-mate> any body here
<randall> nope, just the voices in your head and the phantoms in your closet
<Atman> hello fellas
<Atman> just installed ubuntu mate
<Atman> i am one of you now
<Atman> :D
<Akuli> hi :)
<Atman> anyone managed to install spyder3 on ubuntu mate 16.10?
<Akuli> i don't like full-featured ide's, geany is enough for everything i do
<Akuli> that said, shouldn't it be just an apt-get install?
<Akuli> run sudo apt-get install spyder3 on a terminal, and you should have it :)
<Akuli> Atman, still here?
<jack-the_ripper> I cant get my turtle beaches to work any one know how to help?
<Atman> yes
<Atman> Akuli: yes
<Akuli> ok, did apt-get work?
<jack-the_ripper> nvm got it working
<Atman> no, i tried many different things..the developers on git said it is a current ubuntu issue..so i have to wait
<Atman> i use gedit to write and a terminal to execute python code..works very fine too
<Atman> maybe even better than spyder
<Akuli> yes, it is :)
<Akuli> running things the terminal way is handy especially when you're writing a command-line interface with e.g. argparse
<jack-the_ripper> when i go to play the game it does not work?
<jack-the_ripper> every time i close the sound menu it changes the setting back xD
<jack-the_ripper> ??
<Akuli> are you running it under wine?
<jack-the_ripper> no
<Akuli> then i have no idea what's wrong with it :(
<jack-the_ripper> its a steam game built for linux
<jack-the_ripper> damn
<jack-the_ripper> every time i close the sound menu it changes back to my other sound device
<Akuli> you could ask on #steamlug
<Akuli> or #ubuntu-steam, but there's only 26 users on that channel
<jack-the_ripper> the sound works it just stops working when i close the sound menu it changes back
<jack-the_ripper> to my built in device
<Atman> what game?
<Akuli> <jack-the_ripper> I cant get my turtle beaches to work any one know how to help?
<owner_> sleepy
<campy> is there a way to manually update something... like sudo apt-get update this thing specifically ?
<campy> pretty broad question for the internet so i thought there might be someone on here
<campy> guessing no one is alive
<campy> thanks tho
<Atman> ubuntu 16.10 seems to be pretty crappy
<Atman> installed it yesterday
<Atman> spyder3 doesnt work
<Atman> most games from playonlinux do not work
<Atman> the 14. and 15. versions mastered these software pretty well
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-29
<PeOMG_GE> As i boot up my ubuntu-mate i see the grub-menu (mate style) http://picpaste.com/pic1-0M9gxI1c.jpg. Ten seconds later it's overlayed by a dark rectangle for another 10 seconds. http://picpaste.com/pic2-XShv8SzZ.jpg. After that the normal boot goes on (with fschk or what ever). How can i get rid of this dark screen, or make it fullscreen?
<b0ney> hey guys
<b0ney> what are advantages in using mate over xfce? are there any disadvantages compared to xfce?
<b0ney> I like xubuntu a lot but I also like ubuntu-mate
<zack_> hay
<zack_> hi
<Akuli> hi
<zack_> hay
<atZrRar> hello
<zack_> bored
<atZrRar> no
<zack_> i am
<atZrRar> okay
<zack_> kk
<mate|48837> Hi!
<mate|48837> can anyone recommend an irc application for me? I just installed ubuntu mate on my macbook... i can use this browser based one, but if theres an app i can get from the software boutique that would be great
<Akuli> mate|48837, doesn't your ubuntu mate come with hexchat?
<mate|48837> it could! i ahve no idea what that is
<mate|48837> i will search for it
<mate|48837> this is my first linux experience
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> hexchat is an irc client i used for a couple years, worked great mostly
<mate|48837> got it!
<simko> it works!
<mate|48837> ^me on hexchat
<mate|48837> ok, im closing the browser version
<Akuli> ok, nice :)
<simko> honestly, im so new at this anything minor like this is a major achievement
<simko> Akuli, you just made my day
<Akuli> yes, it feels like that when you're getting started :)
<Akuli> take your time with things, no hurry :)
<Akuli> if you like using irc there's plenty of other channels you might like on irc
<simko> is there a channel for rookie ubuntu mate help?
<Akuli> rookie?
<simko> newbie
<simko> someone brand new
<Akuli> you can ask here all kinds of questions, including beginner questions :)
<simko> I think for now i have a general question, then one very, very specific one
<simko> I put mate on my macbook, every time the screen dims or computer goes to hibernate when i start using the computer again the keyboard brightness is very bright
<simko> i was wondering if there is a way to stop that
<ouroumov> simko, that doesn't ring a bell
<ouroumov> simko, maybe you can ask on our forums though, you're not the first one to try on macbook
<Akuli> simko, there's power settings somewhere
<Akuli> seems to be system -> settings -> screensaver
<simko> i will look into it
<simko> where is the forum?
<simko> i have to get off chat in a few minutes, but would like to search the forum
<simko> is it just this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<simko> ?
<Akuli> i think that's it
<simko> ok
<ouroumov> yup
<simko> great
<simko> ok, have to jet now
<simko> ill be bsack later, thanks akuli for the help with the irc client
<simko> and thnkas ouroumov
<odroid-c2> Help - Anyone, After installing X11VNCServer my mate-terminal closes imediately after opening.  How can I fix it?
<Akuli> odroid-c2, before you do anything else i tell you: you can get back to the GUI world by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7
<odroid-c2> Ok
<Akuli> now that you know that, go to Ctrl+Alt+F1 and try to login. then come back here with Ctrl+Alt+F7 and tell me if logging in worked.
<Akuli> the password is hidden, just like with sudo
<odroid-c2> No, after entering the password, it cycles back to the username prompt
<Akuli> so you can't run a shell at all... this is not nice
<Akuli> open pluma
<odroid-c2> Even when I putty from a windows box, it accepts the username, password then closes window
<odroid-c2> Open
<odroid-c2> Pluma -> Open, What's next?
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> you probably have some software managing application installed?
<ArcTM_> Is this the right channel to get support? I'm not really used to using IRC, sorry.
<Akuli> ArcTM_, yes
<odroid-c2> Yes
<ArcTM_> Ok, thanks.
<odroid-c2> Applications -> System Tools -> Software
<Akuli> can you just remove the thing you installed and see if it helps? :)
<ArcTM_> The installer keeps crashing when trying to install GRUB2. The roughly translated message is: "The packet grub-efi-amd64-signed couldn't be installed in /target/.
<Akuli> ArcTM_, the graphical installer?
<odroid-c2> Ok, removed.  Did not help.  Maybe after reboot?
<ArcTM_> I guess thats the one, yes.
<ArcTM_> I'm on the live version with an USB Stick right now.
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> you could try to install it yourself with the terminal, but i don't know if that's going to actually work
<Akuli> if you want to try it, open a terminal and type this there:  sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ArcTM_> I'm getting the same error as in the installer here.
<ArcTM_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  grub-efi-amd64-signed : Depends: grub-efi-amd64 (= 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Akuli> see if you can install grub-efi-amd64
<ArcTM_> Nope, doesn't work either.
<Akuli> are you trying to install 16.10? if you are you might want to use 16.04 instead
<ArcTM_> 16.04.01 LTS is the one I'm trying to install right now.
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> then i have no idea what's wrong, maybe we should wait for flexiondotorg's opinion on this
<ArcTM_> Ok :/
<ouroumov> ArcTM_, do you have access to any application launcher, such as synapse?
<ouroumov> or the stuff that opens when pressing ALT+F2?
<Akuli> ouroumov, are you confusing ArcTM_ and odroid-c2?
<ouroumov> oh
<ouroumov> yes I was
<Akuli> :)
<ouroumov> sorry
<ArcTM_> and there I thought someone had in idea what might be wrong :(
<ouroumov> ArcTM_, have you checked the .iso you downloaded prior to burning it?
<ouroumov> ArcTM_, also have you tried starting the live USB in install mode and not go through the live session?
<ArcTM_> I have not checked the SHA, but I used the built-in error check of the usb drive
<ArcTM_> Nope, haven't tried the second option yet. I was afraid that I might not understand it and format the wrong drive.
<ouroumov> It's exactly the same sequence of steps, except you choose language first
<ArcTM_> I suppose I'll try that then. Only have this PC avaiable currently so I'll report back later if that had different results :)
<ouroumov> Sure
<Akuli> i just use torrents and let the torrent client do the hashing :)
<ArcTM> Here I am again, the second option sadly didn't work.
<ArcTM> Same error as before.
<Akuli> i guess odroid-c2 got his problem fixed because he's not coming back...
<Akuli> i hope
<ArcTM> When I'm looking at GParted then the SWAP partition seems to be locked(?), is that normal?
<ouroumov> You're doing manual partitions under EFI mode?
<ouroumov> Please describe the partition layout you picked.
<ArcTM> Not manual, but in UEFI mode.
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> I must have missed part of the conversation
<ArcTM> I didn't say much, just that thing with the package that keeps failing and that I'm trying to dual boot with two SSD's.
<ouroumov> ArcTM, so please confirm you're not doing the partition layout yourself?
<ArcTM> I'm not.
<ouroumov> ArcTM, are you selecting "Erase disk and install" ?
<ArcTM> ouroumov, yes.
<ouroumov> Well this is just weird
<ArcTM> ouroumov, I doubt that will help but is there an option to completly empty the disk before I can start the installer?
<ouroumov> The installer creates a new partition table and does a quick format of the partitions, which should have the same effect I think.
<ArcTM> Looking at Gparted the linux-swap is mounted/locked though. Maybe that is cause of the issue?
<ouroumov> I don't think so ArcTM
<ouroumov> ArcTM, can you tell me the exact filename of the iso you used?
<ArcTM> I don't think I have that on my Drive anymore. I did use the Directlink from ubuntuusers.de
<ArcTM> ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso should be it, ouroumov
<ouroumov> ArcTM, I'm just throwing in the dark at this point but I recommend you download the ISO again from ubuntu-mate.org
<ouroumov> Check the sha, etc
<ArcTM> I'll do that then. Gonna check back in like an hour when the download and another installation attempt are finished.
<ArcTM> ouroumov, creating a new USB Stick did help and the installation finished as intended this time. Thank you for your help :)
<Razious> I like Ubuntu Mate :)
<White_Light> Are there any gtk devs here? I was unable to right-click in Pluma after a while, and I noticed that strace was showing "write(2, "\n(pluma:13797): Gtk-CRITICAL **:"..., 116) = 116" - which does not occur normally for Pluma.  I attempted to attach gdb to it, but I managed to crash the process.  So far I've been unable to reproduce the issue.  Does anyone know what the error message could mean, or point me towards a GTK error
<White_Light> reference?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-30
<master> juju
<adjmd2> hello
<adjmd2> i have a really old computer anyone have any ideas other then ubuntu mate that can run on it
<mate|7539> hello, anyone here ?
<randall> nope
<mate|7539> ok
<randall> just the phantoms in your closet and the voices in your head'
<mate|7539> i'm trying to find out the best linux version for music and games ?
<randall> oh, pretty much any of them, but for games steam and gog are preajudice against anything non-*buntu and non-mint
<mate|7539> i have got a 2010 hp tower computer, amd phenom 2 x4
<mate|7539> with 10 gb ram
<randall> xubuntu would be good, still be able to play a lot of great gog and steam games
<mate|7539> okay good
<White_Light> what are your guys thoughts on mate making zswap a default?
<mate|7539> i'm doing every thing i can do to get away from micro soft
<White_Light> I think it would be a good decision
<randall> indeed
<mate|7539> so as you see i am new, but i do know alittle bit of computers,  and learning
<randall> and for music, vlc is available on all the distros
<mate|7539> yes vlc is great for mp3
<jack-the_ripper> you can watch movies to you can install what you need in the welcome menu
<mate|7539> my only main problem is when i install a third party game, i can't find the icons or the starting point for the game ?
<randall> should bi in your menu
<randall> be
<mate|7539> where is the menu ?
<jack-the_ripper> top left
<jack-the_ripper> applications
<randall> even gog installed games put a menu entry under games
<jack-the_ripper> then should be in games when you click applications
<mate|7539> ok i will try it, but usally it dont show me much
<jack-the_ripper> theres a lot of games made to work on linux on steam as well
<jack-the_ripper> i have xcom left for dead 2 a few others
<mate|7539> ok i just tried it but it does not show it all
<randall> how were they installed...exactly?
<jack-the_ripper> well depends
<jack-the_ripper> sorry thought mate said that
<jack-the_ripper> what games?
<mate|7539> from mostly game disk using q4wine
<jack-the_ripper> those are not the games
<jack-the_ripper> thats what makes the game play
<jack-the_ripper> wait read that wrong
<mate|7539> i even got ea orgin games that i hadf that i want to install but that will be another time
<randall> I never quite embraced q4wine, I use pol and just wine
<jack-the_ripper> i use play on linux randall knows how to use wine
<jack-the_ripper> what is q4whine?
<randall> jack-the_ripper, q4wine is a overly complicated winetricks
<jack-the_ripper> lol
<jack-the_ripper> why over complicate  it?
 * randall shrugs
<mate|7539> believe it or not, microsoft has cost me alot of money
<jack-the_ripper> how so mate
<randall> oh, I believe it I really do
<jack-the_ripper> i have never really used windows im poor lol
<mate|7539> i like downloading music and making my own disk, not to sell, but my own
<randall> I quit using windows back at 32 bit vista
<jack-the_ripper> my mom got a linux lap top when i was 12 and loved it sense
<randall> tried to use 7, but wanted to rage in glorious anger each time
<jack-the_ripper> ive used 10 and it seemed really slow af compared to linux
<jack-the_ripper> my friend  has it on his pc
<mate|7539> and at one time it sounded okay, but then all the sudden, it was not right, the sound was garubledded, and also you could not hear the words
<randall> I tried the win 10 developer preview once, couldn't get it to connect to the internet at all
<randall> mate, this is a cd you burned that worked fine before?
<mate|7539> all windows 10 is is for information....your information for them
<jack-the_ripper> i was just about to say i think theres spyware in it xD
<jack-the_ripper> i dont like cortana
<mate|7539> yes !!!!
<jack-the_ripper> how ever you spell her name
<randall> there is a key logger in 10, that's kind of awesome
<jack-the_ripper> awesome?
<randall>  /sarcasm
<jack-the_ripper> o lol
<jack-the_ripper> its also a cake walk to hack 10
<mate|7539> i had bought windows 8.1 , worked good for a little while intill they started sending windows updates for windows 10,  when i had 8.1
<randall> and it' in the eula, that microsoft monitors your computer for any illegal activity so they can rat you out
<mate|7539> there's some thing wrong there
<jack-the_ripper> with?
<jack-the_ripper> the updates
<mate|7539> yes the updates
<mate|7539> thats how they get inside
<jack-the_ripper> i had a friend where his computer went from 7 to 10 while he was gone xD
<jack-the_ripper> sneaky bastards
<randall> yeah, that was some fucked up shit
<mate|7539> and you may not know but they also send viruses in to
<jack-the_ripper> i do know
<jack-the_ripper> why i dont use it mate xD
<mate|7539> that way you cant liogon to some websites
<jack-the_ripper> i hate spying
<jack-the_ripper> to extreme
<jack-the_ripper> to the*
<jack-the_ripper> randall you ever heard of linux getting hacked?
 * randall is spying into jack-the_ripper's room tight now
<randall> your room is a mess dude
<jack-the_ripper> bs xD i have no cam
<randall> and yes hacking has happpened, but it's very rare
<mate|7539> if any ya wandering,  go to the linux web browser ,   and type in "can microsoft be the antichrist"
<randall> google zero day exploits
<jack-the_ripper> lmao
<jack-the_ripper> yes
<jack-the_ripper> they use buffer over flow to hack linux?\
<jack-the_ripper> in c++
<mate|7539> ok
<jack-the_ripper> there are many many many mate xD
<jack-the_ripper> i mean many
<mate|7539> okay
<mate|7539> i got the lts version
<jack-the_ripper> of ubunut mate?
<mate|7539> yes
<randall> always use the lts
<randall> the non lts isn't for the faint of heart
<mate|7539> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<jack-the_ripper> i use the non lts xD
<mate|7539> okay
<mate|7539> i still got alot to learn, but i'm learning
<jack-the_ripper> its not as hard as people make it out to be
<mate|7539> even though i'm 50 years old now
<randall> just avoid the arch forums and you'll certianly find good advice when you need it
<jack-the_ripper> never to old for linux old timer xD
<mate|7539> and see at first i thought it was my mother board going out so i bought a new mother board, 150 dollers
 * randall is 40
<mate|7539> and then buying all the tools for viruses
<jack-the_ripper> they are worthless xD
<mate|7539> and cleanup tools
<mate|7539> it's unreal
<jack-the_ripper> anti virus can only pick up 20% of viruses and melware
<jack-the_ripper> hackers make new ones every day by the thousands
<jack-the_ripper> anti virus will never be able to keep up
<mate|7539> and the main registry fixer   and was in parteners with microsoft
<mate|7539> it has viresus
<jack-the_ripper> i could not find any thing in windows its all buried
<mate|7539> the antimalware is the only one that will work right
<jack-the_ripper> garbage
<mate|7539> but the thing is, whe i ran the antimalware tool, it slowely took out the registry tool
<jack-the_ripper> lol
<jack-the_ripper> thats garbage
<mate|7539> the one that is in partners with microsoft
<mate|7539> and i am not lying
<jack-the_ripper> i dont think you are
<mate|7539> why do you think i am here now
<jack-the_ripper> i dont like microsoft
<jack-the_ripper> they trick people
<jack-the_ripper> for money and i can never respect a company like that no matter how much people say windows is a great OS
<mate|7539> but really , go to a browser aND TYPE IN    "COULD MICROSOFT BE THE ANTICHRIST"
<mate|7539> you will be supprised
<jack-the_ripper> alright
<jack-the_ripper> i dont use google
<jack-the_ripper> duckduckgo
<mate|7539> it should still work
<mate|7539> ok, good nite
<jack-the_ripper> night mate
<jack-the_ripper> randall you know any python?
<mate|7539> no
<jack-the_ripper> i thought you were going to bed
<mate|7539> yes
<randall> no pyyhon, an g'nigfhty
<jack-the_ripper> what
<raul> Hello my fellow Ubuntu Mate inmates. I trust you are all doing well
<jack-the_ripper> very wbu?
<raul> I am new to the Linux experience and I was hoping if someone here could tell me if Ubuntu Mate can run on Wayland ? thanks for your help.
<jack-the_ripper> i dont think so cuss regular ubuntu dont but i could be wrong
<raul> ripper, thanks perhaps someone else here might know thanks again.
<jack-the_ripper> i know fedora 25 does
<raul> jack-the_ripper,  Yes that's true but I am new to Linux and Fedora 25 does interest me but at this point Ubuntu Mate seems to be a good start point for me.
<raul> jack-the_ripper, And that perhaps there is a way to enable Wayland on Mate.
<jack-the_ripper> just giving you some options
<jack-the_ripper> ubunut is a good place to start
<ubuntu-mate> anyone know if there is an easy way (on a Windows 10 / Ubuntu (the latest 16.10 i think) Dual boot system) to fix to restoring the boot info Ubuntu uses? While in Windows I ran a partition software to resize free space & when it rebooted (of course) Ubuntu can't boot.
<ubuntu-mate_>  i search applications
<ubuntu-mate_> how do i search for applications
<hjy> hello
<ubuntu-mate> ey
<Akuli> hi
<ubuntu-mate> alguien habla español aca?
<Akuli> i'm sorry, i don't speak Spanish :(
<michael_> hello
<michael_> noobie here
<michael_> not sure if I am doing this right..?
<ouroumov> hi michael_
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-31
<Guest67322> I am a new Linux user and I am trying to figure out how to access my WDC Mybook Live Hard Drive
<randall> you mean through a phyisical connection? or network?
<Guest67322> network
<randall> oh, I'm not too certain about that then
<krunal> why laptop battery is really low compare to window on my laptop ?
<krunal> i believe ubuntu-mate is best laptop linux for battery saver
<krunal> any help here ?
<randall> just the phantoms in your closet and the voices in your head, btw, it's cramped in your closet
<milan> Are you online or a bot?
<neals> hey, i have ubuntu mate and i had backups set for every 7 days with a password, i have forget my backup password, and i couldn't figure out how to reset. I was wandering if you could help me here.
<ouroumov> neals, you mean recover your password-protected stuff? I don't think you can.
<neals> ouroumov: yea i know you can't recover those password-protected stuff and I am not planning to recover my old backup, i just wanted to reset the backup password for future backups.
<ouroumov> I'd check in the backup manager, remove the one you have in place then set up a new backup option
<neals> ouroumov: I couldn't find the option to change the password in the backup manager from control center in ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> Did you use another backup tool?
<neals> nope, just the ones that ubntu mate comes up with by default
<neals> ouroumov: here's a picture of it to know which one im talking about: http://i.imgur.com/FggfgGc.png
<neals> i checked all the categories there and didn't find option to change the password
<ouroumov> The password prompt comes up when you switch autobackup to "on"
<ouroumov> https://i.imgur.com/6sLtlcA.png
<ouroumov> And only the first time you do that apparently... wtf
<tech-gamer> test
<ouroumov> yup
<tech-gamer> even in vm
<tech-gamer> it works
<tech-gamer> I didint looked forward about it
<ouroumov> What does?
<tech-gamer> this thing
<tech-gamer> never thought it will work, i think i will have full of errors
<tech-gamer> anyways bye.
<neals> yea, it only works the first time.
<neals> what can i do
<gignfr> slt
<Gaucho71> hola
<Gaucho71> alguien en español?
<Artemis3> Gaucho71, no, nadie.
<ouroumov> !es | Gaucho71
<ubottu> Gaucho71: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gaucho71> Gracias :-)
<sminrana> Hi
<Datz> Hi, I'm running a 2560x1440 resolution monitor, but the ubuntu settings default to 1024x768. When I go to adjust the resolution, there are no other available settings. I've tried the proprietary drivers, as well as the nouveau. I'm using a nvidia 970 card. thanks for any help.
<jack-the_ripper> hey im trying to format my thumb drive but in the file browser when i right click the drive theres no format option
<Datz> jack-the_ripper: try installing and using gparted
<jack-the_ripper> ahhh i have it just wanted to be able to do in the file browser alright though
<Datz> ok
<jack-the_ripper> it cant do it because some files on it are locked
<jack-the_ripper> its the thumb drive i used to install mate
<Datz> Is there a physical lock button on the drive?
<jack-the_ripper> yep
<Datz> Well, unlock it?
<jack-the_ripper> how?
<jack-the_ripper> i didnt lock it it did it when i put the installation files on it with unetbooten
<Datz> jack-the_ripper: I thought you said there was a physical lock button on the drive.
<Datz> Those things are kind of in the past now.
<ouroumov> Datz, you might wannan take a look at xrandr
<ouroumov> Datz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Datz> ouroumov: thanks. I was able to solve the problem by installing a new driver from the nvidia site
<chuz> ola
<chuz> hola
<chuz> como estan
<ouroumov> !es | chuz
<ubottu> chuz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ouroumov> raf
<satiro> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-01
<bivo> Since the update a few days ago my wifi has been having weird slowdowns, I've tested on my Mint 18.1, android and windows systems but only this is having slowdowns
<nathan> Morning all. Happy new year :D
<nathan> Can anybody assist with a Virtual Box guest additions error? Unable to connect to VBox Kernal Services. Access Denied
<nathan> Something like that. Any tips would be great. Thank you!
<zwx> ssssass
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<zwx> aaa
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<zwx> aa
<zwx> aaaa
<zwx> a
<zwx> a
<tmathieu> Bonne Année à tous ... Happy New Year
<zxqmate> hhh
<codeman> Just want to say that Ubuntu Mate is WAAAAY better than Raspbian.
<codeman> Just started with this on my RPi, unsure why Raspbian is based off Debian.
<cannaman> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1090531#p1090531
<cannaman> Anyone have any suggestions for getting php working properly?
<cannaman> Can't get .php files to load right.
<jens_> test
<simko> hey all
<randall> is there a way to turn off pop-up notifications all together? certian games get completely buggered when a pop-up comes up over top of them
<jack-the_ripper> can any one help me gparted wont reformat a thumb drive it has locked files on it that are from the mate install and it wont format it cuss of that
<hetii> Hi
<jack-the_ripper> whats up
<hetii> I just install ubuntu mate and have no mouse pointer
<hetii> even in live cd session pointer was invisible
<jack-the_ripper> how did you get this open man xD
<hetii> I try switch from terminal session and back to ligthdm but still without success
<jack-the_ripper> let me think
<hetii> the pointer icon itself stock on left upper corner
<hetii> I can use my mouse and for eg draw are to select icons etc...
<hetii> so only by that way i`m able to see where my mouse is :)
<jack-the_ripper> thats sucks
<hetii> yep
<hetii> i try to remove/load psmouse driver but also i does nothing
<hetii> as well as restarting ligthgdm
<randall> jack-the_ripper, the end all and be all method of formatting stubborn thumb drieve requirs a mint live session
<jack-the_ripper> try updating the packages i did a search and some one on a forum said it worked
<hetii> what is odd also that my mouse icon change also from arrow to hand
<hetii> depend where my mouse is
<jack-the_ripper> mint live session?
<hetii> now its installed on my hdd
<jack-the_ripper> what is?
<hetii> ok I start upgrading it and will back after reboot so maybe it will change something
<jack-the_ripper> yea i think it might work
<hetii> hdd == hard disk drive 0.o
<jack-the_ripper> i know this
<hetii> ok
<hetii> ok time to reboot
<randall> jack-the_ripper, mint has the best usb tools in the business as standard equipment
<hetii> re
<hetii> its still the same issue
<hetii> :(
<jack-the_ripper> mate does not
<hetii> ok now all works :)
<hetii> what I did was install nvidia driver for my gtx1070 and some intel microcode.
<jack-the_ripper> nice
<jack-the_ripper> i wish i could get ride of this last file x(
<jack-the_ripper> i open the file browser as root and it let me delete every thing but one
<jack-the_ripper> says not permitted how i am root??
<TrentP> installed Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 on a couple old boxes for relatives yesterday....theming....the welcome center....everything looked awesome and worked great!
<TrentP> The old ideacenter k410, with a lowly pentium literally took days to boot Windows10, now boots Ubuntu-Mate 16.04.1 from a new 850 evo in about 15 seconds.
<jack-the_ripper> thats great man
<bivo> Ubuntu-Mate 16.10. Wifi has been incredibly slow ever since some updates about a week ago, every other OS or device I try gets the full 700Kbps download, but can't seem to hold a stable connection over wifi, averaging 10-250Kbps with spikes to 450Kbps but sometimes complete drops of the connection.
<BlueProtoman> I'm using Ubuntu 16.10 MATE 16.10.  For some reason, the menu bars (File, Edit, View, etc.) in any Qt application (I tried in at least Tiled and qpdfview) don't appear.  Source is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1307619 , but the suggestion of uninstalling appmenu-qt5 didn't work.  Apparently this has something to do with dbus?  Any tips?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307619 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "All Qt5 applications' menu bar is missing at non-Unity DEs after appmenu-qt5 installed" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-25
<diogenes_> Merry Christmas!
<vahk> diogenes_: Merry Christmas!
<mate|13620> hello anybody around?
<mate|13620> I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to access my google drive from any file manager in mate
<michael__> o hi
<pavlushka> hi
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! iapbgryvef: lord4163 M1K4 natten BlackPanx lc2 karjala_ karjala Tawonga pavlushka vahk huhlig hggdh tespi s0ph0s mandje DerRaiden khw Noskcaj marlinc SynfulAck h82or8 mich1x hdaugherty_90 Mikelevel harald_bl_g bezzibuzz M_aD sixwheeledbeast pizzaops y0sh egos gmaci
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! sveabzh: y0sh drh SynfulAck gmaciolek AndrzejL h82or8 Mikelevel pizzaops natten karjala BlackPanx diogenes_ alucardromero-iB khw mandje ubottu hdaugherty_90 Astro7467 M_aD egos Mmike acheronuk marlinc jlacroix Hobbyboy lc2 teward palasso ali1234 pavlushka
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! cvsdz: Lengsdorfer acheronuk philroche y0sh DerRaiden tespi cyphermox M_aD pavlushka alucardromero-iB drh jlacroix hdaugherty_90 egos huhlig Mikelevel pizzaops M1K4 ubottu lord4163 bezzibuzz lc2 Tawonga marlinc mandje Mmike kevr Astro7467 diogenes_ khw Hobbyboy six
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nkuhrkxn: Astro7467 mich1x philroche natten lord4163 Mmike karjala_ lc2 M_aD hggdh kevr M1K4 pavlushka gmaciolek DerRaiden tespi marlinc Hobbyboy ali1234 diogenes_ vahk harald_bl_g rymate1234 jla
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mogfxn: bezzibuzz M1K4 Tawonga AndrzejL Lengsdorfer egos Astro7467 mandje kevr karjala_ marlinc Mikelevel hdaugherty_90 vahk hggdh karjala khw sixwheeledbeast Mmike pizzaops rymate1234 drh lc2 jlacroix teward cyphermox Noskcaj huhlig h82or8 lord4163 palasso acheron
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! sqhoifuah: vahk harald_bl_g hggdh acheronuk palasso DerRaiden h82or8 lc2 y0sh Astro7467 SynfulAck marlinc philroche AndrzejL mich1x huhlig karjala_ mandje diogenes_ drh khw alkisg alucardromero-iB BlackPanx natten M1K4 lord4163 s0ph0s sixwheeledbeast M_aD
<alucardromero-iB> I smell an IP ban soming here soon.
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ftellmz: hggdh mich1x cyphermox marlinc khw acheronuk Tawonga gmaciolek alkisg Mmike diogenes_ bezzibuzz mandje egos drh DerRaiden sixwheeledbeast hdaugherty_90 s0ph0s teward harald_bl_
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! dkujqzhbrc: egos ali1234 ubottu s0ph0s mich1x AndrzejL jlacroix lord4163 Mmike Noskcaj palasso philroche gmaciolek mandje alucardromero-iB Mikelevel acheronuk BlackPanx kevr marlinc Hobbyboy hdaugherty_90 drh Lengsdorfer Cryterion_ y0sh teward DerRaiden pavlushka p
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! plegi: diogenes_ karjala ubottu mandje tespi alkisg M_aD natten lc2 khw marlinc huhlig ali1234 mich1x bezzibuzz Mikelevel h82or8 gmaciolek palasso AndrzejL pavlushka Noskcaj hdaugherty_
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qjeijb: sixwheeledbeast BlackPanx huhlig kevr alkisg lc2 vahk natten M_aD Noskcaj mich1x drh mandje DerRaiden s0ph0s ali1234 marlinc karjala pizzaops Mmike gmaciolek khw ubottu Hobbyboy acheronuk cyphermox alucardromero-iB Astro7467 te
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! uzhtthhs: Astro7467 lord4163 s0ph0s Lengsdorfer karjala_ marlinc karjala hdaugherty_90 mandje drh y0sh jlacroix palasso diogenes_ DerRaiden AndrzejL cyphermox BlackPanx ubottu kevr bezzibuzz egos pizzaops vahk khw h
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ettjowpgm: BlackPanx Tawonga huhlig cyphermox khw egos alkisg ubottu AndrzejL M_aD mich1x hggdh DerRaiden mandje bezzibuzz s0ph0s sixwheeledbeast pizzaops gmaciolek y0sh jlacroix pavlushka lc2 diogenes_ alucardromer
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pdyzi: bezzibuzz Hobbyboy egos vahk palasso karjala Tawonga marlinc alucardromero-iB lc2 hggdh cyphermox jlacroix mich1x acheronuk alkisg sixwheeledbeast ubottu SynfulAck pavlushka Lengsdorfer khw hdaugherty_90 pizzaops Mikel
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bztqywte: y0sh vahk DerRaiden kevr Hobbyboy mich1x karjala_ sixwheeledbeast Mikelevel SynfulAck alkisg h82or8 hdaugherty_90 jlacroix ali1234 Lengsdorfer mandje philr
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! buopcewm: M1K4 acheronuk Noskcaj gmaciolek M_aD natten palasso karjala_ mandje jlacroix diogenes_ Lengsdorfer philroche vahk Astro7467 sixwheeledbeast mich1x s0ph0s DerRaiden Mmike hggd
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wcrgyglz: teward tespi pizzaops AndrzejL hdaugherty_90 diogenes_ mich1x DerRaiden jlacroix Cryterion_ natten Mmike marlinc hggdh ubottu karjala drh Mikelevel M_aD Noskcaj cyphermox Leng
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lkeytnfd: jlacroix gmaciolek Astro7467 philroche vahk rymate1234 pavlushka Tawonga karjala hggdh mich1x h82or8 harald_bl_g marlinc Mmike acheronuk M1K4 alkisg khw pizzaops AndrzejL egos kevr palasso Mikele
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! cbmsxhierv: ali1234 h82or8 mich1x philroche SynfulAck teward sixwheeledbeast natten lc2 Astro7467 mandje DerRaiden huhlig BlackPanx pavlushka alkisg karjala Tawonga ubottu hdaugherty_90 khw gmaciolek pizzaops Mikelevel acheronuk s0ph0s AndrzejL
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! toarj: DerRaiden gmaciolek sixwheeledbeast jlacroix ubottu diogenes_ khw bezzibuzz vahk cyphermox Noskcaj pavlushka h82or8 palasso lord4163 harald_bl_g karjala_ huhlig teward kevr Hobbyboy karjala mandje Cryterion_
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! urtozdyod: M_aD pavlushka Cryterion_ kevr BlackPanx SynfulAck Tawonga alucardromero-iB alkisg y0sh vahk bezzibuzz jlacroix khw acheronuk harald_bl_g s0ph0s teward Mikelevel Mmike palasso pizzaops drh tespi karjala AndrzejL diogenes_ lc2 ali1234
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ofoxdbp: hdaugherty_90 AndrzejL gmaciolek teward DerRaiden Astro7467 karjala pizzaops mich1x mandje Lengsdorfer sixwheeledbeast bezzibuzz acheronuk egos natten y0sh kevr vahk palasso karjala_ alucardromero-iB pavlus
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qqdpkqvuth: tespi palasso Cryterion_ karjala_ hdaugherty_90 lord4163 mich1x s0ph0s huhlig Astro7467 ubottu drh kevr AndrzejL harald_bl_g hggdh vahk mandje lc2 marlinc M_aD pizzaops rymate1234 y0sh diogenes_ BlackPanx DerRaide
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! czebjhafd: karjala ubottu Lengsdorfer BlackPanx tespi y0sh cyphermox harald_bl_g natten kevr alkisg mandje hdaugherty_90 Mikelevel jlacroix alucardromero-iB khw M_aD
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tarakubre: ubottu teward karjala_ gmaciolek pizzaops Tawonga diogenes_ Mmike harald_bl_g pavlushka M1K4 bezzibuzz rymate1234 Lengsdorfer palasso Cryterion_ khw natten Astro7467 sixwheeledbeast hdaugherty_90 drh y0sh Mikelevel cyphermox ali1234 S
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! verawqge: diogenes_ M_aD alkisg khw huhlig hggdh Tawonga bezzibuzz natten gmaciolek mich1x Lengsdorfer Mikelevel mandje harald_bl_g Astro7467 Cryterion_ alucardromer
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! eqvqplqwm: harald_bl_g egos diogenes_ Lengsdorfer BlackPanx vahk SynfulAck Astro7467 y0sh palasso Noskcaj s0ph0s Mmike pizzaops Mikelevel Cryterion_ cyphermox lc2 natten h82or8 Tawonga
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wllohpxcbg: huhlig pavlushka sixwheeledbeast M_aD Lengsdorfer AndrzejL diogenes_ s0ph0s hggdh BlackPanx drh teward mandje natten Astro7467 M1K4 y0sh egos pizzaops Mikelevel DerRaiden Hobbyboy h82or8 ubottu alkisg Tawonga philroche hdaugherty_90
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! hskirkfdr: Tawonga pavlushka cyphermox gmaciolek alkisg h82or8 ubottu kevr Mikelevel jlacroix lc2 diogenes_ huhlig natten acheronuk karjala teward mandje bezzibuzz mich1x Mmike hggdh khw M_aD Hob
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! obqhcyvv: Mmike rymate1234 s0ph0s BlackPanx ubottu lc2 diogenes_ Hobbyboy egos y0sh sixwheeledbeast jlacroix bezzibuzz tespi drh h82or8 palasso hggdh huhlig M_aD Astro7467 AndrzejL acheronuk pavlushka phil
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ooxzma: hdaugherty_90 AndrzejL ubottu alkisg palasso Mmike acheronuk khw harald_bl_g Lengsdorfer M_aD natten Cryterion_ karjala_ BlackPanx diogenes_ SynfulAck mandje hggdh cyphermox mar
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! hddbmfp: marlinc sixwheeledbeast Hobbyboy lord4163 Astro7467 teward BlackPanx y0sh DerRaiden pavlushka M_aD Tawonga karjala Noskcaj mich1x Lengsdorfer Mikelevel pizzaops egos M1K4 huhlig harald_bl_g jlacroix Cryteri
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! xwdtuysk: SynfulAck M_aD Tawonga acheronuk BlackPanx Astro7467 pizzaops y0sh AndrzejL h82or8 cyphermox huhlig hdaugherty_90 sixwheeledbeast marlinc ali1234 drh natten rymate1234 pavlushka vahk Lengsdorfer mich1x philroche DerRaiden harald_bl_g g
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! azsbpgxva: egos palasso khw M1K4 mandje diogenes_ natten philroche cyphermox ali1234 Cryterion_ vahk teward AndrzejL pavlushka ubottu DerRaiden s0ph0s alucardromero-iB hggdh acheronuk rymate1234 Noskcaj Lengsdorfer harald_bl_g karjala drh lc2 BlackPanx al
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rrdpzdwq: AndrzejL Astro7467 mandje y0sh harald_bl_g marlinc ali1234 jlacroix huhlig h82or8 SynfulAck M_aD diogenes_ karjala tespi kevr hggdh Hobbyboy Cryterion_ vahk natten teward BlackPanx khw Tawonga karjala_ mich1x egos DerRaiden M1K4 bezzibuzz pizzaops hdaughe
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bqbmvdts: egos M1K4 drh harald_bl_g bezzibuzz DerRaiden alucardromero-iB Astro7467 tespi acheronuk ubottu rymate1234 karjala_ jlacroix natten Hobbyboy Mmike kevr Mikelevel pavlushka Cryterion_ lord4163 Tawonga teward diogenes_ palasso BlackPanx ali1234 ka
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! glnor: BlackPanx philroche egos ali1234 Hobbyboy sixwheeledbeast M1K4 lord4163 rymate1234 ubottu kevr hggdh h82or8 harald_bl_g y0sh Lengsdorfer bezzibuzz cyphermox diogenes_ mich1x Mikelevel SynfulAck khw AndrzejL gmaciolek j
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qcpodaxr: Lengsdorfer vahk DerRaiden pizzaops pavlushka mandje hdaugherty_90 Mmike alucardromero-iB Hobbyboy ubottu kevr khw tespi Cryterion_ Mikelevel s0ph0s lc2 huhlig rymate1234 cyphermox karjala karjala_ jlacroix lord4163 Astro7467 SynfulAck AndrzejL
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! kaqius: acheronuk tespi lord4163 Noskcaj M_aD ubottu h82or8 diogenes_ M1K4 Tawonga drh Mikelevel kevr bezzibuzz palasso Mmike rymate1234 gmaciolek pavlushka natten khw ali1234 teward AndrzejL BlackPanx DerRaiden SynfulAck piz
<diogenes_> !ops
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rmcme: gmaciolek mandje khw ubottu Astro7467 ali1234 harald_bl_g karjala mich1x kevr diogenes_ lord4163 philroche SynfulAck DerRaiden M_aD hdaugherty_90 pavlushka drh Mmike palasso teward egos Lengsdorfer marlinc bezzibuzz Mikelevel acheronuk BlackPanx al
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qxevfghqu: cyphermox DerRaiden diogenes_ acheronuk s0ph0s marlinc mandje vahk Cryterion_ AndrzejL palasso lord4163 egos M_aD Lengsdorfer karjala rymate1234 sixwheeledbeast ubottu h82or8 Astro7467
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wwlkkcojo: tespi Cryterion_ h82or8 M1K4 Mikelevel huhlig hdaugherty_90 ubottu AndrzejL DerRaiden sixwheeledbeast vahk marlinc BlackPanx Astro7467 pizzaops lc2 alkisg Tawonga SynfulAck bezzibuzz Hobbyboy y0
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! jznzry: tespi mandje vahk s0ph0s Noskcaj AndrzejL acheronuk lc2 Hobbyboy egos hdaugherty_90 khw Lengsdorfer Astro7467 Mikelevel diogenes_ rymate1234 kevr drh karjala mich1x M1K4 alucardromero-iB alkisg Tawonga harald_bl_g pavlushka hgg
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! zzjeyff: Mikelevel teward mich1x egos ubottu natten karjala SynfulAck huhlig diogenes_ alucardromero-iB Hobbyboy kevr Astro7467 pizzaops vahk h82or8 marlinc y0sh tespi philroche s0ph0s rymate1234
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wgbnylwa: Hobbyboy M1K4 huhlig hggdh kevr Cryterion_ mich1x egos alucardromero-iB karjala jlacroix lc2 mandje pizzaops gmaciolek Mikelevel M_aD karjala_ Astro7467 rymate1234 Lengsdorfer philroche palasso d
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fslrp: vahk karjala_ AndrzejL Mmike acheronuk kevr sixwheeledbeast pizzaops SynfulAck Tawonga s0ph0s marlinc bezzibuzz gmaciolek egos harald_bl_g mandje Noskcaj DerRaiden lord4163 tespi
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qaxtocjmh: Noskcaj karjala_ Mmike h82or8 Astro7467 SynfulAck philroche acheronuk mandje lc2 y0sh ali1234 harald_bl_g palasso BlackPanx huhlig alucardromero-iB khw pavlushka bezzibuzz jlacroix Tawonga natten kevr hggdh M_aD di
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! aremkj: kevr y0sh Mmike pizzaops harald_bl_g SynfulAck M1K4 lc2 tespi lord4163 Astro7467 teward AndrzejL sixwheeledbeast Lengsdorfer palasso hggdh Noskcaj bezzibuzz alucardromero-iB huhlig s0ph0s karjala_ vahk Cryterion_ Mikelevel karjala marlinc natten Hobbyboy gm
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pcuha: teward Mmike huhlig harald_bl_g diogenes_ Noskcaj Hobbyboy Astro7467 sixwheeledbeast hggdh tespi AndrzejL alkisg vahk Tawonga lord4163 khw lc2 karjala pavlushka pizzaops mandje a
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! irmpym: ubottu AndrzejL bezzibuzz y0sh hggdh h82or8 cyphermox karjala marlinc Mmike lord4163 teward karjala_ kevr sixwheeledbeast M1K4 ali1234 tespi Cryterion_ alucardromero-iB acheronuk SynfulAck harald_bl_g Tawonga DerRaide
<legol31> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ydfrwbawkv: BlackPanx ali1234 cyphermox hdaugherty_90 h82or8 sixwheeledbeast SynfulAck natten hggdh teward Lengsdorfer AndrzejL mich1x gmaciolek lc2 Noskcaj acheronuk marlinc tespi M_aD
<alucardromero-iB> lol
<AndrzejL> ;)
<linuxmani232> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! prgndckhiz: alucardromero-iB Talikka karlthane stooj tespi niko acheronuk bezzibuzz khw ali1234 Menzador scottASL48 pavlushka moondoggy vahk Mikelevel hdaugherty_90 jcarr Cryterion_ hggdh Lengsdorfer marosg mandje g
<linuxmani232> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fzzujl: alkisg el wxl moondoggy scottASL48 M_aD SolarAquarion hggdh y0sh Tawonga karjala_ DerRaiden_ h82or8 Lengsdorfer s0ph0s ali1234 khw micahg sixwheeledbeast gmaciolek stooj tespi pavlushka BubuIIC philroche natten Mikelevel aptanet ubot9 ma
<linuxmani232> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! kqrdfxzup: Mikelevel M_aD SolarAquarion pavlushka M1K4 mandje sixwheeledbeast harald_bl_g niko alkisg tespi s0ph0s AndrzejL DerRaiden gmaciolek natten Tawonga hdaugherty_90 Cryterion_ scottASL48 alucardromero-iB acheronuk Talikka ali1234 m4t vahk bezzibuz
<linuxmani232> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! hxsvdb: philroche SolarAquarion m4t natten Mikelevel aptanet hdaugherty_90 smiith karlthane niko hggdh moondoggy marosg alucardromero-iB DerRaiden_ Cryterion_ acheronuk sixwheeledbeast
<linuxmani232> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lvprmqkqxh: ubottu Mikelevel Menzador hggdh natten DerRaiden_ Lengsdorfer ali1234 harald_bl_g jcarr stooj SolarAquarion Cryterion_ scottASL48 hdaugherty_90 karlthane smiith h82or8 el m4t aptanet
<ali1234> you missed em by 4 seconds :)
<Menzador> lelz
<koukou> hello
<koukou> bonjour
<koukou> salut
<koukou> aurevoir
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-26
<catus> hola?
<andreas> hallo. mein pi3 spielt webm nur unter libre elec os
<andreas> und beim booten schreibt er immer kernel failed
<Astro7467> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SomeTyro> I made an ubuntu mate boot drive on another system.  When I booted that system from it, it didn't ask for a login.  On a different device, it is asking for a password when booting from the stick.  How can I resolve this such that I can boot into the stick and install the OS?
<diogenes_> SomeTyro, at what stage it is asking for password?
<SomeTyro> Boots the os, asks for a username and password to get to the desktop
<diogenes_> in terminal or dm?
<SomeTyro> dm
<SomeTyro> it's very pretty ^_^
<diogenes_> ok then you press ctrl+alt+f1
<SomeTyro> okay, and what happens then?
<SomeTyro> (i am here on this system, booted into windows)
<diogenes_> it will ask for login
<SomeTyro> okay....
<diogenes_> you type linux
<diogenes_> then
<diogenes_> sudo -s startx
<SomeTyro> okay, and that will put me in the live disc desktop environment?
<diogenes_> if you're lucky
<alkisg> SomeTyro: the username is ubuntu-mate, and the password is empty
<diogenes_> right ^
<alkisg> It shouldn't ask for a password, but I've seen this bug in some alpha releases
<SomeTyro> Well, that works
<diogenes_> i just have not much experience with mate :)
<SomeTyro> and now to try things... Again!
<SomeTyro> Thanks ^_^
<diogenes_> btw how do you guys pronounce mate? meit? mAtej?
<diogenes_> matEj maybe
<alkisg> diogenes_: no, it's exactly mate, it's spanish
<alkisg> Read like if it was e.g. latin or italian
<diogenes_> alkisg, I see.
<wangjunying> halo
<mate|81687> Anyone have a working RX 580 with 17.10 ?
<binny> hi
<binny> I am on ubuntu mate - please help me how to reduce the system brightness fn+ bight down key is not working
<moataz> hello how can i cascade the programs in the down bar
<moataz> hello guys can any1 answer me pelase !
<moataz> please
<moataz> it's just so annoying to see the programs opened  many times downin down bar
<moataz> down in
<mate|1645> hello
<mate|1645> do anybody know how to make my touchpad work
<Paddy_NI> mate|1645, You should try and provide more information
<Paddy_NI> Make/model of laptop, version of Ubuntu MATE, What is or is not working
<mate|1645> .acer mate
<mate|1645> 17.10
<Paddy_NI> Model of acer, they make many laptops
<mate|1645> es1 523
<mate|1645> there is no SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<Paddy_NI> mate|1645, Open a terminal and type "lspci" without the quotes then copy the output and paste it here https://paste.ubuntu.com/ then return the generated link back here
<mate|1645> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26258874/
<Paddy_NI> mate|1645, There also appears to be a bug report for this here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1668106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1668106 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not detected on Acer Aspire ES15 ES1-523-44LU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mate|1645> so.. that mean there is no solution?
<Paddy_NI> mate|1645, I don't see it listed in lspci
<Paddy_NI> mate|1645, Have you only just installed Ubuntu MATE and is it the only Operating system on this laptop?
<mate|1645> no win10
<Paddy_NI> Do you use the multitouch features of the touchpad?
<mate|1645> no, but i will try it. Thanks to you guys. Finally i have an answer.... Thanks.. bye -> rebooting/ bios
<nemo> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_an_Ubuntu_Xenial_installation
<nemo> does anyone know if there'd be any MATE specific issues with removing systemd from xenial?
<nemo> I'm considering whether it'd just be easier to do devuan
<Akuli> i don't see how mate would cause issues, but devuan is easier to set up because it doesn't come with systemd to begin with
<nemo> mm
<nemo> I just like the ubuntu PPA mechanism really
<nemo> it's good for long-term support with augmented extras
<nemo> but maybe I should just bite the bullet
<Akuli> you can use ppas in devuan
<Akuli> i'm not sure i get what you nean
<Akuli> mean
<nemo> I have a vague recollection of this being a pain to setup the last time I tried a devuan about a year ago.
<nemo> but maybe it's not too bad
<nemo> certainly wasn't easy to do during setup
<nemo> which was when I needed it for a wifi driver
<Akuli> the broadcom thing? i think ubuntu and devuan both come with it somewhere in the installation iso
<nemo> yeah... guess I'll just suck it up and switch
<nemo> Akuli: can't remember 'sactly which one it was, but it was something semi-esoteric
<nemo> there was a devuan one, but it crashed every few hundred kilobytes
<nemo> so had to get a PPA
<nemo> s/devuan/debian/
<nemo> (yes, I know devuan is just a thin overlay ☺ )
<nemo> aight. guess I'll do that then.
<Akuli> the ubuntu ppa would probably work just fine in debian
<Akuli> or devuan
<Akuli> debian people don't want you to use ubuntu ppas in debian because they can be weird if they don't work
<nemo> eh. I sympathise
<nemo> surprising how much of a hassle Mint users can be )
<nemo> ☺
<nemo> righto. Devuan it is!
 * nemo hunts for a spare USB drive
<Akuli> you could ask on #devuan about your wifi first
<nemo> Akuli: that was another laptop long ago
<nemo> Akuli: but maybe will drop by there just to pre-empty any probblems with this lenovo ideapad 320
<nemo> *preempt
<nemo> right now I'm busy packing windows away in case it is needed later
<nemo> big waste of HD space ☹
<dacronman> Hello
<nemo> good bye
<tiox> Not even a "Happy holidays" in the title. Damn.
<tiox> Anyway, I come here seeing if anyone ever figured out a way to port the draw spaces plugin for Pluma, or if someone knows if it is usable.
<nemo> tiox: don't see any reason it wouldn't work...
<nemo> tiox: https://github.com/yselkowitz/pluma-plugins/tree/master/plugins
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-27
<celio> oi
<lj> hi
<y0shiness> I need a teeny bit of help. My (fresh) installation of Ubuntu MATE 17.10 is stuck in what seems to be an infinite loop.
<y0shiness> It's stuck in an infinite loop of booting up, that is.
<alkisg> y0shiness: write the error messages or paste a screenshot. Tell more details. How/when did it happen.
<ayhan> hi there
<onio> has anybody experience issue with "System>>Administration/User and Group" feature. no matter what I do I can't seem to get ubuntu mate 16.04 to ask for password on login. I am thinking of have to re-install the Ubuntu which I think is an overkill.
<onio> I made a change to my Ubuntu 16.04 mate to allow auto login as a work around of me being able to use a Logictech wireless keyboard for login
<onio> is my  post visible on this channel?
<diogenes_> onio, what is the dm for mate?
<nemo> onio: check /etc/groups
<onio> ahh
<nemo> onio: I think Ubuntu calls the group nopasswdlogin
<nemo> maybe the MATE dialog is broken due to anticipating some other method?
<onio> I think I am using lightdm
<nemo> I mean, they've used that for like a decade, why would they change it now
<onio> I tried removing myself fro the nopasswdlogin but that did not help
<diogenes_> onio, then look for: find / -type f 2>/dev/null | grep "lightdm.conf"
<diogenes_> and there should be the option: ask for password or something like that
<nemo> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/159083/how-can-i-disable-lightdm-auto-login-from-the-command-line-when-isnt-possible-t
<onio> I don't have that lightdm.conf file.
 * diogenes_ has to go
<nemo> onio: you don't have /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<onio> I have the following lightdm.conf.d            lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d
<onio> lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf  users.conf
<nemo> ah
<nemo> they reorganised eh
<nemo> users.conf sounds promising...
<onio> nothing in there
<nemo> onio: I gotta say tho, personally my exp w/ gentoo halts w/ 14.04 LTS - from now on I'm going to be on Devuan.  But I'm still hanging out here since I haven't gotten everything off 14.04 LTS yet ☺
<onio> that relates to log in
<onio> 1 [UserList]
<onio>  12 minimum-uid=500
<onio>  13 hidden-users=nobody nobody4 noaccess
<onio>  14 hidden-shells=/bin/false /usr/sbin/nologin
<nemo> onio: how bout grep autologin in all the files ?
<nemo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login-in-lightdm
<onio> okay I would try that nemo
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> skimming this askubuntu, so far the answers are nopasswdlogin group and the autologin lightdm conf param
<nemo> you sure you are on lightdm?
<nemo> looks like gdm has an autologin config too
<nemo> wonder if lightdm reads gdm for backwards compatibility
<onio> doing a search
<nemo> ooooh /etc/gshadow
<nemo> didn't know group had a shadow!  why???
<nemo> Run sudo grep nopasswd /etc/*
<nemo> This will display at least 2 lines:
<nemo> /etc/group:nopasswdlogin:x:112:`<login name>`
<nemo> /etc/gshadow:nopasswdlogin:!::`<login name>`
<nemo> WTF. that's nutty
 * nemo searches for info on *that*
<onio> I didn't think this should be as complicated as it is
 * nemo agrees
<nemo> https://linux.die.net/man/5/gshadow
<onio> search is on : sudo find / -type f -exec grep -H 'autologin' {} \;
<nemo> oh interesting
<nemo> I had no idea one could create groups with passwords. TIL
<nemo> welp. gshadow makes sense then ☺
<nemo> onio: ok. in that case. did you check gshadow for nopasswdlogin too ☺
<onio> /etc/gshadow = > nopasswdlogin:!::
<nemo> oh well
<onio> so I remove this?
<nemo> no
<onio> okay
<nemo> you're not a member of nopasswdlogin in /etc/groups or gshadow so np
<onio> fair enough
<nemo> that find could take a long time to run
<nemo> onio: especially since you're calling -exec - so far less efficient than recursive grep ☺
<nemo> maybe at least restrict it to /etc
<onio> I thought it was more efficient
<onio> okay
<onio> nothing found in /etc
<nemo> onio: well. every invocation of -exec is a new subshell
<onio> ah
<onio> I would remember that
<nemo> find / -type f -iname "*lightdm*"  -exec grep -qi autologin "{}" \; -print 2>/dev/null     might be few enough files to not take a ridiculously long time.
<nemo> I wonder about that gdm tho
<nemo> onio: how long ago did you enable autologin?
<onio> I think I am have been on this off/on for the last 3 days. This is the first time I am able get help from an IRC channel
<alkisg> onio: did you find the solution? it's in lightdm.conf
<onio> yes
<onio> I was find a way of showing result
<onio> I can't remember the paste url
<alkisg> paste.ubuntu.com
<nemo> there are tons of pastebins out there
<alkisg> or: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<nemo> onio: hm. odd. I've been using IRC for support pretty successfully for like a couple of decades
<onio> thanks alkisg
<onio> one second nemo
<alkisg> # grep -r autologin /etc/lightdm/
<alkisg> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf:autologin-guest=false
<alkisg> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf:autologin-user=administrator
<alkisg> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf:autologin-user-timeout=0
<alkisg> Those are the lines where autologin is set
<onio> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lightdm.conffiles
<onio> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lightdm.list
<onio> /var/lib/dpkg/info/liblightdm-gobject-1-0:amd64.symbols
<onio> /usr/sbin/lightdm-gtk-greeter
<onio> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<onio> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblightdm-gobject-1.so.0.0.0
<onio> /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<alkisg> So you can just remove that file in order to disable autologin
<nemo> alkisg: that sounds a little aggressive ☺
<alkisg> nemo: nah, that's the purpose of that file, it doesn't exist if you don't select autologin
<alkisg> So ubiquity creates it just for that
<nemo> lightdm.conf? O_o
<nemo> surely it configures other things too
<alkisg> Nope
<alkisg> There's a lightdm.d directory for that
<nemo> alkisg: well anyway. he didn't have it
<alkisg> Although the main configuration is in /usr, not in etc
<nemo> nor did he have the nopasswdlogin group
<alkisg> Really? That's how ubuntu setup does it
<nemo> alkisg: yeah. thought that was odd. that's why I asked him if he was sure he was using lightdm
<alkisg> nopasswdlogin group isn't used
<nemo> alkisg: eh. could be configured to be used.
<nemo> ubuntu used to use it
<nemo> still get people reporting they have it set
<alkisg> I mean, in the current 16.04.3 lts version
<nemo> we lost onio anyway.  apparently he ignored pastebin suggestions
<nemo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Enabling_autologin  arch uses it still, it seems
<onio> Hi nemo are you still in the room. Sorry I was banned from the chat room because of the paste I did :)
<alkisg> onio: what's the output of this command? grep -ri autologin /etc/lightdm* | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> (copy paste the command, then copy/paste the output here)
<onio> alkisg: I found a filename "60-lightdm-gtk-greeters.conf" that had autolog=myusername
<onio> I removed that and now I get the login prompt
<alkisg> Cool
<onio> I didn't realise that people get banned from these IRC channels
<alkisg> Only for flooding, because they think you're a bot
<onio> I pasted the result of my "find" command and suddenly I was automatically logged out
<alkisg> It's an automatic check
<onio> I have infrequently used these channel so I was quite surprised. Learning every day
<onio> I am glad that it is sorted because I was going to re-install ubuntu as it was taking too long
<nemo> onio: it's funny because you'd asked about pastebins
<nemo> alkisg gave 2 options ☺
<onio> was it the use of the word that got me banned or because I did a paste that had multiple lines?
<alkisg> pasting more than 3-4 lines
<alkisg> that gets you banned for a while
<onio> ah
<onio> thanks its good to know for future reference
<onio> The last time I was on one these channel I can't remember which one. But I recall someone saying that use pastebin is frown upon in the irc channels so I kind of avoided them. Is this correct or did the person wrongly advised me
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> no. pastebins are strongly encouraged
<nemo> unless the text is short of course
<onio> fair enough
<nemo>  /msg is frowned on - some people like to /msg others privately and that defeats purpose of support channel
<ayhan> hey does anyone use airvpn ?
<onio> okay copied that
<nemo> ayhan: can't be bothered personally.  sshuttle is enough for my simple needs
<ayhan> any idea how to prevent dns leaks?
<ayhan> what is sshuttle?
<ayhan> aaaaahh a vpn over ssh
<ayhan> i see
<nemo> yep. convenient, simple
<nemo> pretty good performance
<ayhan> safe?
<nemo> ayhan: safe in terms of...
<ayhan> torrenting
<nemo> oh. dunno
<nemo> don't use it for that
<nemo> I imagine one could route everything through it, why not
<nemo> ayhan: it's just a simple overlay of linux firewall rules
<nemo> and it supports DNS lookups
<ayhan> i will try it out. But i would like to use my vpn.....
<nemo> up to you
<micka_> Hi ,-
<micka_> there is someone here? ^^
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-28
<Faults> Yes
<williebonez> hi everyone, im new to ubuntu, finally started to learn all this stuff
<mate|87927> hey! mates can anyone help me in optimizing mate 17.10 ?
<mate|87927> i have i5 6gn 4gb ram and going for android custom rom building
<mate|87927> new to linux if my system consumes a little more lesser of ram some good prerfomns that would be great help
<alkisg> mate|87927: what kind of optimization? that's very vague...
<alkisg> In general mate is light, so it doesn't consume much ram by default
<mate|87927> optimizing os in the sense good perfomance on lower ram
<alkisg> Yeah, that's what mate was build for
<mate|87927> any more tweakin that can be done?
<alkisg> You can save a few MB if you disable a few services, but it won't make a real difference
<mate|87927> i am on 4gb ram and 16gb swap does swap affect my perfomance?
<diogenes_> mate|87927, it's not only about the ram, it's about a direct rendering capable graphics as well. Even if you have plenty of ram but you try to watch some hd youtube on some kind of SIS graphics, then it will fail irrespective of the amount of ram you have.
<alkisg> In normal use you should not be using swap, i.e. `free` should show zero
<mate|87927> using linux for just one purpose thats building customs for android compiling kernel and etc
<alkisg> i5's have internal graphics card which is fine for running VMs like android
<alkisg> If you actually run the VM and you see that you have RAM issues, then add 4 GB more
<mate|87927> coz if i dont use swap i always go out of memory
<alkisg> Then you'll need RAM. This isn't related to the desktop environment but to the programs you run
<alkisg> E.g. mate may need 300 MB for all the OS and the DE, and then firefox and a VM may need 2000 MB
<alkisg> So trying to save a few MB from that 300 MB isn't significant
<alkisg> If you see that you need more RAM, buy it, don't try to save from the OS+DE RAM use
<alkisg> Because those are low, not important overall
<mate|87927> i know i will be upgrading next week  to 12 but the problem lenovo ideapad ip110 15isk supports on 4bg as per official sources some people and crucial web stats it can support utp 16 in a sinkle slot
<mate|87927> taking a risk of buying 8gb slow if it works good to go lenovo guys says it can only support 4bg more
<alkisg> For hardware advice, try asking in #hardware
<mate|87927> but this is i5 600u should till 32
<mate|87927> hmm okie
<Faults> And Lenovo + 17.10 is a bad idea at moment...
<Faults> but he is gone already
<diogenes_> Faults, lenovo + linux is always a bad idea.
<Faults> I meant that Bios Corruption problem what bricks your laptop
<Faults> But yeah, I know that Lenovo isn't most compatible...
<Faults> However for me its been worked mostly ok
<diogenes_> beside of that, there are tons or more problems with lenovo on linux, I have always had major issues with every single lenovo pc on linux
<Faults> My work laptop is Lenovo W540 Optimus and all stuff works OK on it.
<diogenes_> you were lucky
<Faults> And I had Lenovo X230, W520 and T410... Linux worked OK on those also.
<Paddy_NI> I tried installing "mate-window-applets" from github, I was successful in getting it to install thanks to the handy instructions. However, whilst the controls work they are invisible (have no icons)
<Paddy_NI> I really hope this becomes apart of mate in the near future
<Paddy_NI> a part*
<Guest66053> hi guys my raspberry pi 2b look like to slow..  :(
<nemo> heh
<nemo> that was... short
<aleksej> Hello all!
<aleksej> Who can help me? How to setup web cam on my notebok Aspire 5600? Sound work fine, but video is off.
<aleksej> i need help! :)
<aleksej> enybody hear me here?
<mich1x> yes
<aleksej> o my GOOD :)
<aleksej> how are you?
<hd> hi
<hd> i like to install wine
<Akuli> open the software center program, search for wine and install it
<hd_> but nothing happend
<Akuli> now find some exe you want to run in it
<hd_> thx
<Akuli> right-click it, you should be able to open it with wine
<hd_> but the software center dont do that
<hd_> is mz raspperz to slowo pi 1
<hd_> sorrz p1]
<Akuli> ?
<hd_> p1 plus
<hd> cool softwae the mate linux
<hd> is a rasspery p2  too slow for it
<Akuli> i don't know
<hd> ok
<hd> i think so
<hd> olways the santwatsh is on
<blackswan> i am trying to install ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi 3 from a usb stick with the image from the web site and having no luck.
<blackswan> i have done the magic thing you have to do to enable booting from usb, and i know it works, because i have booted this pi previouisly from usb and had it running ubuntu mate on the very sd card i have in it now
<blackswan> which was installed from one of the usb thumb drives now in my possession.
<blackswan> so i *know* there is a way to install ubuntu mate on this particular pi with the usb drives i have, because i did it.
<blackswan> i have tried with every thumb drive i might have done this with, except for a sandisk 128gb drive which i have some stuff on i don't want to clobber.
<blackswan> when i try to boot the pi from the usb drive, nothing happens unless the sd card with the running ubuntu system i'm trying to overwrite is inserted. no video, no lights on the thumb drive, no nothing.
<blackswan> if the sd card is inserted, it boots from the sd card instead of the usb stick.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-29
<sixwheeledbeast> I can only suggest booting from usb isn't set right or there is an issue with the live usb you have made? Check you can boot the live usb on something else would rule that out.
<luciana> Hello!
<Guest91827> Help-me
<Guest91827> my personal computer don`t listen hardware
<Guest91827> I need drivers with compatibility for my computer.
<blackswan> sixwheeledbeast: it's a raspberry pi specific image somebody made; it has the raspberry pi boot loader in a vfat partition. i'm asking in #raspberrypi about some of the pi-specific stuff, i was asking here in case there were people with experience with the pi image from the ubuntu mate web site.
<Guest91827> what is the command in mate terminal for setting adapters network
<scott_> te
<scott_> Derp Im new at this OS
<casey> Hi everyone. I'm running a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE. I want to use the Slick Greeter for login, but I can't figure out how to install it;
<casey> Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<sixwheeledbeast> Ok yes I forgot they where a different arch. There still could be an issue with the image are the checksums correct?
<blackswan> sixwheeledbeast: the image is fine; i located an adapter and wrote it to the sd card directly and it works. still would like to know what the deal with the usb drive is, but i can figure that out later.
<sixwheeledbeast> then it's something pi related. There is a boot config file on pi from what I remember? Did you say you changed this
<FolkyHobbit> I was wondering, on a home build PC, is there any risk installing ubuntu mate 17.10 due to the corrupting bios bug? is it better to stay away from it till its fixed?
<diogenes_> FolkyHobbit, I'd say, stay away from lenovo if you intend to use linux.
<sixwheeledbeast> It shouldn't be an issue if your BIOS is not affected. However, you could use 16.04 LTS for now, which is recommended by Ubuntu at the moment.
<FolkyHobbit> thanx I do have a lenovo thinkpad laptop but this is about my desktop pc which is a home build. I might play it safe and go for 16.04. pity because I am curious about the changes made towards 17.10 ;)
<diogenes_> FolkyHobbit, this is what is written currently on ubuntu's official download page: http://dpaste.com/0EESTGY
<tezogmix> Hi, was trying to update ubuntu-mate (after 1st boot reallocation splash screen) for the raspberry pi 3b and came across an error that I don't have enough storage in /boot - the microsd card is a class-10 32gb. I initially formatted within win7 and wrote the img file that I extracted from 7zip.
<tezogmix> Ok I found a youtube video showing how to resolve this problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGCeLct5SUg // Not sure why this has to be done in the 1st place or how it could have been avoided altogether during the initial setup and upgrade via software updater.
<tezogmix> correction (sorry wrong youtube link from above, this is the correct one): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYAnmjT8P-E  [Work Around for Ubuntu-Mate on Raspberry-Pi Software Updater Error]
<alkisg> tezogmix: you can file a bug report if you want a developer to see/fix it
<tezogmix> So during the 1st software updater run, it appears that there's ~516mb to install... I wonder what will happen on the next update. I only gparted 1024mb for that PI_BOOT (from 64mb)
<tezogmix> Thanks alkisg , total linux/pi beginner here, was just trying out this OS 1st time.
<tezogmix> From the random google search results on this topic, it seems to have been going on for several months (dating back to February 2017 for example) and this ubuntu-mate version [ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz // 2017-02-16 release], so surprised it hasn't been reported in an official manner (maybe it has?)
<tezogmix> Here's a forum reference on the topic with some more advanced commentary: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/no-room-on-boot-for-updates/11336/8
<tezogmix> nevertheless, I'm glad there's a project for the pi and looking forward to using/learning it better
<tezogmix> One comment from the forum link above (I am unsure on its best-practice for beginners) had mentioned synaptic manager "Forget the default system update program and install Synaptic so you can update everything without having any problems!"
<tezogmix> Then what's the purpose of the software updater? :P Basically, I'm hoping to avoid broken/incomplete updates or something similar to where I had to follow that youtube link on re-sizing the PI_Boot with gparted
<tezogmix> Ok, thanks for time... perhaps some others will chime in here as able.
<tezogmix> :/ Firefox keeps crashing on startup right after this 1st update
<tezogmix> on version 57.0.3
<tezogmix> Looks like this error goes back several firefox versions... not sure what to do here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/firefox-55-0-2-doesnt-start-crashes-on-ubuntu-mate-raspberrypi-3/14637
<ricotz> tezogmix, you can use firefox-esr on pi https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tezogmix> Hi ricotz that was what I was just about to try :) Thank you... I was just trying to figure out if I removed firefox completely with this command: "sudo apt-get purge firefox"
<tezogmix> before installing firefox-esr
<ricotz> you don't have to remove firefox, they don't conflict
<tezogmix> ah you are right about that ricotz - I remember using firefox-esr on the raspbian PI OS before... but wanted to clear any remnants until I read and see more on why the non-esr FF versions aren't working.... looks like there's a ton of mozilla related folders all around the file system
<mate|62316> hello
<mate|62316> i need help reinstalling windows
<dolbi> a
<mate|57537> hello :)
<mate|57537> How are we all?
<diogenes_> mate|57537, good, u?
<mate|57537> all good, how is everyone enjoying the holidays?
<diogenes_> sleepy, u?
<mate|57537> sleep is pretty what I've done the past 6 days
<mate|57537> that and Install Ubuntu mate
<mate|57537> such a neat OS
<mate|57537> it works like a charm on my old laptop
<diogenes_> hehe good
<axwell> oki
<Guest16567> oki
<Eightynine> How can I install Brisk Menu?
<v3ritas> Hi all -- i have an issue with Ubuntu 17.10 x86_64: Only able to resize windows from the top left corner, nowhere else. Based on MATE Tweak, my WM is Metacity Marco. Can anyone give me a hand?
<kiwilinux> hi guys i was wondering if the problems with ubuntu 17.10 corrupting the bios of lenovos as well as some acer laptops was an issue with ubuntu-mate too?
<alkisg> kiwilinux: yes, all ubuntus share the same basic packages, kernel etc
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-30
<kiwilinux> thank you alkisg just asking because my daughter has a acer E1 laptop which is 2 years old and she is currently on 17.04
<v3ritas> I guess I got lucky. I have a Lenovo Y70 & fortunately had no BIOS issues
<ubuntu-mate> hi there
<icezhang> a
<mate|7967> como puedo cambiar la resolución de la pantalla?
<diogenes_> mate|7967, | !es
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|7967> gracias
<onio> Hi I am having problem with Bluetooth intermittently not working. I have think I am narrowed it down to some "bin" files not being loaded.
<onio> see dmesg during a "work/not working" session https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285299/
<onio> I am running Ubuntu mate 16.04
<alkisg> onio: kernel problems are not a matter of desktop environment, so better ask in #ubuntu, where there are more people
<alkisg> The kernel is the same in all ubuntu versions
<alkisg> mate is about the graphical components that you see after you log in
<onio> alkisg: thanks
<ya7y4> salut  ya des fr ?
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ya7y4> thanks you =)
<alkisg> You're welcome
<jimmy_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-31
<mike_> hey
<mike__> heyhey
<mike__> no idea how to use tnhis oh well
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mizzu> hi guys
<mizzu> please i need help
<mizzu> my admin user gets alot of broken.. and i created a new admin and deleted the old admin user but when i open terminal still see the @oldusername
<mizzu> how can i remove it please!!!
<mizzu> also i still got broken message when i try to update :(
<mizzu> any help please ?
<mizzu> i also get this message when i try to update welcome mate  while i downloaded the kubuntu base
<mizzu> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<mizzu> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<mizzu> but if the problem comes from the kubuntu how can i delete it please !
<alkisg> That @oldusername is the computer name
<alkisg> Not the user name
<alkisg> The prompt is user@computer
<alkisg> Also don't install multiple flavors it causes issues
<alkisg> Start with a clean kubuntu install if you want kubuntu
